# We're aging with time....driveler #68



## kracker (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)




----------



## buckfiddy (May 3, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2013)

Where is erybody


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2013)

I right here....


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where is erybody


 kracker got me lost listening to Jamey Johnson......... Izz here sista!


hdm03 said:


> I right here....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2013)

Morning, its Friday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, its Friday



Where have you been young man.



It's Friday AND Derby Weekend!


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where have you been young man.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Friday AND Derby Weekend!



I be ready fo a drank.......with it being Friday and all; that mean vodka and cranberry tonight


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I be ready fo a drank.......with it being Friday and all; that mean vodka and cranberry tonight



That sounds more like a morning/afternoon kinda drank.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

No alarm clock ranging for 15 days !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where have you been young man.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Friday AND Derby Weekend!



They had me very busy at work today, i'm glad i got caught up for a lil while.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No alarm clock ranging for 15 days !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No alarm clock ranging for 15 days !!!


Aint that a GREAT feeling. I look forward to that ery Friday.


mudracing101 said:


> They had me very busy at work today, i'm glad i got caught up for a lil while.



Don't they know it's Friday


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No alarm clock ranging for 15 days !!!



No alarm clock for me for the next to, too, two days 







Hey there Mudhole


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> No alarm clock for me for the next to, too, two days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey man, i'm ready to cut out for the house.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2013)

I out! Ya'll have a good one.
 Quack have fun on your vacation and be careful.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, its Friday


dang dude!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where have you been young man.
> 
> It's Friday AND Derby Weekend!


gonna have a Mimosa?


hdm03 said:


> I be ready fo a drank.......with it being Friday and all; that mean _*vodka and cranberry*_ tonight





mrs. hornet22 said:


> That sounds more like a morning/afternoon kinda drank.


 Thank you!


Hooked On Quack said:


> No alarm clock ranging for 15 days !!!





mudracing101 said:


> They had me very busy at work today, i'm glad i got caught up for a lil while.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I out! Ya'll have a good one.
> Quack have fun on your vacation and be careful.


pics to follow...........


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2013)

Dang, eva body is gone and I gots no one to play with


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dang, eva body is gone and I gots no one to play with






I'm hear, here, for ya lil fella !!


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hear, here, for ya lil fella !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>





Whatchagonna do this weekend ???


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm hear, here, for ya lil fella !!





hdm03 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchagonna do this weekend ???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2013)

Bubbette woke up with terrible stomach pains this morning and went to the Doc while i was at work. She's coming home to get some clothes packed because he wants her in the hospital. Possible peritonitis. I MAY not be turkey hnting this weekend. I'll update later.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette woke up with terrible stomach pains this morning and went to the Doc while i was at work. She's coming home to get some clothes packed because he wants her in the hospital. Possible peritonitis. I MAY not be turkey hnting this weekend. I'll update later.


Tell her we'll be thinking about her. Hope all turns out well.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette woke up with terrible stomach pains this morning and went to the Doc while i was at work. She's coming home to get some clothes packed because he wants her in the hospital. Possible peritonitis. I MAY not be turkey hnting this weekend. I'll update later.


 Dang, keep us posted, Robert!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 3, 2013)

THANK YOU very much to all of you.

Teresa just called me and advised that she was being released from the hospital in a few minutes. Thankfully, she will have a couple of close friends staying with her for a few days and taking care of her. There are also several more close friends that will be helping her as needed during the next couple of weeks.


I am HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette woke up with terrible stomach pains this morning and went to the Doc while i was at work. She's coming home to get some clothes packed because he wants her in the hospital. Possible peritonitis. I MAY not be turkey hnting this weekend. I'll update later.



Robert, I am here celebrating in the past few minutes but I see that you and Bubbette are having your share of problems right now.  I surely hope that the doctors can help her get back to normal and really soon too.  

I am sending my Prayers her way in hopes of a quick recovery.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette woke up with terrible stomach pains this morning and went to the Doc while i was at work. She's coming home to get some clothes packed because he wants her in the hospital. Possible peritonitis. I MAY not be turkey hnting this weekend. I'll update later.



Prayers sent to Helen for positive news and a quick recovery .





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> THANK YOU very much to all of you.
> 
> Teresa just called me and advised that she was being released from the hospital in a few minutes. Thankfully, she will have a couple of close friends staying with her for a few days and taking care of her. There are also several more close friends that will be helping her as needed during the next couple of weeks.
> 
> ...





Great news Mike !!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> THANK YOU very much to all of you.
> 
> Teresa just called me and advised that she was being released from the hospital in a few minutes. Thankfully, she will have a couple of close friends staying with her for a few days and taking care of her. There are also several more close friends that will be helping her as needed during the next couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


 Good Deal!


----------



## Crickett (May 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette woke up with terrible stomach pains this morning and went to the Doc while i was at work. She's coming home to get some clothes packed because he wants her in the hospital. Possible peritonitis. I MAY not be turkey hnting this weekend. I'll update later.






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> THANK YOU very much to all of you.
> 
> Teresa just called me and advised that she was being released from the hospital in a few minutes. Thankfully, she will have a couple of close friends staying with her for a few days and taking care of her. There are also several more close friends that will be helping her as needed during the next couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette woke up with terrible stomach pains this morning and went to the Doc while i was at work. She's coming home to get some clothes packed because he wants her in the hospital. Possible peritonitis. I MAY not be turkey hnting this weekend. I'll update later.



I hate to hear that.  I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Crickett (May 3, 2013)

Bacon Bits anyone?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Bacon Bits anyone?






I'd poke that piglet with a stick and see how fast he could run in those boots . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2013)

Hey Quack, you workin this weekend?


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette woke up with terrible stomach pains this morning and went to the Doc while i was at work. She's coming home to get some clothes packed because he wants her in the hospital. Possible peritonitis. I MAY not be turkey hnting this weekend. I'll update later.



Dang Robert,hate to hear that, hope she gets better fast.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Quack, you workin this weekend?






No sir, my vacation starts this evening at 2pm !!


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2013)

twelve mo minutes


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2013)

Okay, she convinced him to let her take antibiotics at home but if she gets any worse she is to go to the hospital and call him in. Just have to wait and see how she feels later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> twelve mo minutes




Grrrrrr, 2 mo hrs .






rhbama3 said:


> Okay, she convinced him to let her take antibiotics at home but if she gets any worse she is to go to the hospital and call him in. Just have to wait and see how she feels later.





Well, that's good ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No sir, my vacation starts this evening at 2pm !!


 Good then you won't be the one to have to put on dive gear just to find the equipment in the pits after this weekend.


----------



## Da Possum (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrr, 2 mo hrs .



Then you gots 2 weeks of vacation 

Have a blast and we'll see ya when ya get back


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good then you won't be the one to have to put on dive gear just to find the equipment in the pits after this weekend.




I saw where BASF was building some HUGE berms around one of their pits today .  They need not even try to call me back in to work !!! 




hdm03 said:


> Then you gots 2 weeks of vacation
> 
> Have a blast and we'll see ya when ya get back





Thanks bro !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

Alright, I gotta go dig Mud outta da mudhole..... ~giggle~giggle~ and head home, ya'll be good!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrr, 2 mo hrs .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope so too, bro.


----------



## ButcherTony (May 3, 2013)

im not getting old......not like quack


----------



## StriperAddict (May 3, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Robert, I am here celebrating in the past few minutes but I see that you and Bubbette are having your share of problems right now. I surely hope that the doctors can help her get back to normal and really soon too.
> 
> I am sending my Prayers her way in hopes of a quick recovery.


 
Same here. 

& Glad things went well w Teresa, Mike. Still praying...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

ButcherTony said:


> im not getting old......not like quack





You ain't that far behind me Butcher !!


----------



## kracker (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ain't that far behind me Butcher !!


Have fun Quack!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Have fun Quack!!





Thanks Richie !!


----------



## Crickett (May 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd poke that piglet with a stick and see how fast he could run in those boots . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2013)

Werd to the bruthas an the sisstas.....it fillayminyon night! Hope all is well in driveler nation....

Im going to injoy sum cool brooskiz and a steak! Come on!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Werd to the bruthas an the sisstas.....it fillayminyon night! Hope all is well in driveler nation....
> 
> Im going to injoy sum cool brooskiz and a steak! Come on!!!



I am on the way, need anything from the store?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2013)

Too many to qoute.....


Mike, good news! 

Bama, bad news, glad she is getting to come home instead, hope for the best 

Quack prayers sent 
Have a great vacation, Doc! 

kracker, good song and thread title! 

Hope I didn't miss anyone with issues......

Everyone else, have a great weekend! 

I cain't believe I got the veggy garden planted, everything cleaned up, and room to spare. I need to go get a few more plants to fill the vacancies. I'm slap wo out!!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

Aaaahhhh, Wiser's & Coke, nectar of the gods!


----------



## kracker (May 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Too many to qoute.....
> 
> 
> Mike, good news!
> ...


Jeffro, I'll give credit where its due. You a working sonofagun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Werd to the bruthas an the sisstas.....it fillayminyon night! Hope all is well in driveler nation....
> 
> Im going to injoy sum cool brooskiz and a steak! Come on!!!


I miss you 


Jeff C. said:


> Too many to qoute.....
> 
> 
> Mike, good news!
> ...


Welp yep too many to quote. silly. 


Keebs said:


> Aaaahhhh, Wiser's & Coke, nectar of the gods!


Right there with ya sista.

The boy brought his Dad the Best present eva from his trip to Gatlenberg. He knows his Daddy. If you don't look at the cafe forum you won't get it, but here it is....


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Too many to qoute.....
> 
> 
> Mike, good news!
> ...


Dang, we posted at the same time, now, come on down & help me plant my small garden..........


kracker said:


> Jeffro, I'll give credit where its due. You a working sonofagun.


Dude, you sent ME down yours & Chief's worm hole this time, loving me some Jamey Johnson!!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I miss you
> 
> Welp yep too many to quote. silly.
> 
> ...


Aaaahhh, da boy done good!!!!!!!1
And X's 2 on missin Blood!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2013)

Well, she's laying back in the recliner sleping after an antibiotics and strawberry jello induced coma. 

Publix maple bourbon rotisserie chicken and a spinach salad for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Too many to qoute.....
> 
> 
> Mike, good news!
> ...





Be sure and tell da Jag and Mz T I said HIGH !!!!





Keebs said:


> Aaaahhhh, Wiser's & Coke, nectar of the gods!





Don't know what, but I'm gonna brang you sumpin Sunday !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, she's laying back in the recliner sleping after an antibiotics and strawberry jello induced coma.
> 
> Publix maple bourbon rotisserie chicken and a spinach salad for me.





Pleaze tell Ms Helen hi, from us, and I hope she feels betta !!




Catfish fillets, onyun rangs, and fried okra for us, compliments of da Wang Shak !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, she's laying back in the recliner sleping after an antibiotics and strawberry jello induced coma.
> 
> Publix maple bourbon rotisserie chicken and a spinach salad for me.


Good deal, hope she can sleep a LOT of it off!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't know what, but I'm gonna brang you sumpin Sunday !!


#1 - you ain't gotta brang me nuttin but your big 'ol self and Miz Dawn for me to hug on.........
#2 - you know me..................
#3 - I am charging my camera as I type!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Good deal, hope she can sleep a LOT of it off!
> 
> #1 - you ain't gotta brang me nuttin but your big 'ol self and Miz Dawn for me to hug on.........
> #2 - you know me..................
> #3 - I am charging my camera as I type!



OK...... I'm Jealous. Can I say that.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 3, 2013)

HelpppppppPp The Mizzzz.  She Has Kidnapped Me And Locked Me In Up On This Cabin Up In The North Ga Hills.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK...... I'm Jealous. Can I say that.


 why? you done been here.............. and you know the way AND have an "open" invite...........come'on!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> HelpppppppPp The Mizzzz.  She Has Kidnapped Me And Locked Me In Up On This Cabin Up In The North Ga Hills.


JEALOUS!!!!!!!! oh wait......... well sorta.......... I have Miz Dawn & Quack & most likely Mudster and LilD coming Sunday........ not REAL jealous, but geeeesh, it IS the mountains......... PICTURES!!!!


----------



## kracker (May 3, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> *HelpppppppPp The Mizzzz.  *She Has Kidnapped Me And Locked Me In Up On This Cabin Up In The North Ga Hills.


With where the period is, this sounds a little twisted, even for Quack....


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> With where the period is, this sounds a little twisted, even for Quack....


you ain't met Tripod yet..............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> why? you done been here.............. and you know the way AND have an "open" invite...........come'on!
> 
> JEALOUS!!!!!!!! oh wait......... well sorta.......... I have Miz Dawn & Quack & most likely Mudster and LilD coming Sunday........ not REAL jealous, but geeeesh, it IS the mountains......... PICTURES!!!!


I Should Be Able To Make It.  Unless, That Scene  From Misery Happens.


kracker said:


> With where the period is, this sounds a little twisted, even for Quack....


 Hard To Type Looking OveR My Shoulder.


Keebs said:


> you ain't met Tripod yet..............


He Must Likely Better For it.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 3, 2013)

Ya'll better hang on. mrsh22 an Keebs on da phone. I ditnt Know this bout a lot of ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I Should Be Able To Make It.  Unless, That Scene  From Misery Happens.
> 
> Hard To Type Looking OveR My Shoulder.
> 
> He Must Likely Better For it.


OH HUSH & go enjoy your stay!!!
oh, where you staying??????


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll better hang on. mrsh22 an Keebs on da phone. I ditnt Know this bout a lot of ya'll.


WHat happens on da phone, STAYS on da phone, Mista!


----------



## turtlebug (May 3, 2013)

Little Miss Perfect Booty is back with her green lala workout shirt and tiny black shorts.  


I hate her.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> WHat happens on da phone, STAYS on da phone, Mista!



He's just jealous.


----------



## Crickett (May 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I miss you
> 
> Welp yep too many to quote. silly.
> 
> ...


 that's awesome! 



turtlebug said:


> Little Miss Perfect Booty is back with her green lala workout shirt and tiny black shorts.
> 
> 
> I hate her.





Dadgum Bad Idea chick is back on mine!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Little Miss Perfect Booty is back with her green lala workout shirt and tiny black shorts.
> 
> 
> I hate her.


 whowehatinon?????


mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's just jealous.


GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!I hope he is!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 3, 2013)

ok, calling it a night, gonna go try to "age like fine wine"........kracker ya got me hooked.......... in a good way..........


----------



## Crickett (May 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> whowehatinon?????



A chick that's in an ad on the right side of the screen! 


Whatchu doin up so late?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2013)

Do believe it is time for some morning joe





glad I got home early enough yesterday to get in the garden and plant a few things and get cages around the tomatoes as it is raining here already this AM.

EE, glad tex is doing fine
bama, also glad Rx can be taken at home


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Gobblin.  The white screen wouldn't leave so I started doing other things for awhile instead.

Looks like the rain is on my doorstep right now and will surely wreak havoc with my plans for this weekend.  It was raining and so wet last weekend that I couldn't do anything up in the country and it looks like a repeat of that all over again.  

Your fresh brewed coffee should do the trick this morning.  I think that I will have a full-blown breakfast of scrambled eggs, grits, toast, bacon strips, jelly, a couple of cups of coffee and a small glass of water.  Yep, that ought to cover it !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 4, 2013)

Joined in this one a little late but love the intro. We are aging with time like yesterdays wine.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2013)

Moanin....fo real. Hope my vegetables plants don't drown, but age with time!!! 

Gotta go pick up a rental van today. Will be off one day of the next 11 starting tomorrow.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 4, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Joined in this one a little late but love the intro. We are aging with time like yesterdays wine.



Guess you didn't swim out to da turkey woods this mornin huh, flooding over here. Mornin erybody.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Guess you didn't swim out to da turkey woods this mornin huh, flooding over here. Mornin erybody.



Mornin, Chris!!! Awesome sign!!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, Chris!!! Awesome sign!!



Thx Jeffro, it really touched me. Back when he was in high school all his buds would ask at school what was cooking at da Cafe' 356 for suppa. Fed a bunch of'em. For a few, it was the only homecooked meals they'd get. Hope in some way down the road it mighta made a difference.


----------



## turtlebug (May 4, 2013)

It's just plain NASTY here today.  

I'm so crudded up I had to cancel my plans to go to Poohster's and play wif guns. 

Today is gonna be my lay on the couch and do nuttin day. Maybe I can get it together long enough tomorrow to at least go pull trail cam cards.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> It's just plain NASTY here today.
> 
> I'm so crudded up I had to cancel my plans to go to Poohster's and play wif guns.
> 
> Today is gonna be my lay on the couch and do nuttin day. Maybe I can get it together long enough tomorrow to at least go pull trail cam cards.


You could spend the rest of the day watchin that video PBradley put up and workin on your flexibility. 

Anybody heard how Bubbette is doing?


----------



## slip (May 4, 2013)

I have never gotten as soaked on a hunt as i did today. It never stopped raining, not even a tiny little break. Might as well have dropped me, my gear and gun in a creek after today. Now i get to dry off long enough to get changed and go work in it.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could spend the rest of the day watchin that video PBradley put up and workin on your flexibility.
> 
> Anybody heard how Bubbette is doing?



She feels a lot better, Hugh! 
She's eating some chicken noodle soup at the moment while i eat seafood salad and gluten free crackers.

I thought i had a window in the weather this morning so i went hunting. Man, was i ever wrong! The wind gusts startd at 0600 and the rains hit at 0645. By 0800, i had had enough and made a run for the truck before the bottom really fell out. 
sigh..... maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

Yawn, stretch, scratch . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2013)

slip said:


> I have never gotten as soaked on a hunt as i did today. It never stopped raining, not even a tiny little break. Might as well have dropped me, my gear and gun in a creek after today. Now i get to dry off long enough to get changed and go work in it.



Get those calls out of that wet vest and dry them out! I ruined a Lynch box and a Tony reynolds aluminum when the wood split after staying wet. Expensive mistake.


----------



## Laneybird (May 4, 2013)

Mornin peeps.  I've been invited to go see Nugent, REO, and Styx tommorrow night. Got back stage passes, but it's outdoors.

Dang, where is spring?  Miguel, help me out here!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> She feels a lot better, Hugh!
> She's eating some chicken noodle soup at the moment while i eat seafood salad and gluten free crackers.
> 
> I thought i had a window in the weather this morning so i went hunting. Man, was i ever wrong! The wind gusts startd at 0600 and the rains hit at 0645. By 0800, i had had enough and made a run for the truck before the bottom really fell out.
> sigh..... maybe tomorrow.


That's good news, I hope she continues to feel better.

Tomorrow is when the break in the rain will come for a few hours, then it'll start all over again.


----------



## turtlebug (May 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could spend the rest of the day watchin that video PBradley put up and workin on your flexibility.
> 
> Anybody heard how Bubbette is doing?



Terrific idea! I'll start with my pinky toe.  
By the end of today, I should be able to... well... I don't know. What can you do with a pinky toe?   

Judging from the fact that Bubbette was playing games on Facebook and Wobbert-Woo!  texted me a "State of the Turkey Woods" address this morning... I'm assuming she's a smidge better maybe?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Mornin peeps.  I've been invited to go see Nugent, REO, and Styx tommorrow night. Got back stage passes, but it's outdoors.
> 
> Dang, where is spring?  Miguel, help me out here!!!


Sorry, I used up the window of opportunity for Roberts Turkey hunting tomorrow. If I'd have seen your post first we would have started a bidding war.


----------



## turtlebug (May 4, 2013)

Oh nevermind. 

That's what I get for trying to watch "Insane Bathrooms" and reply to a post at the same time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What can you do with a pinky toe?


You really want me to answer that?


----------



## turtlebug (May 4, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Mornin peeps.  I've been invited to go see Nugent, REO, and Styx tommorrow night. Got back stage passes, but it's outdoors.
> 
> Dang, where is spring?  Miguel, help me out here!!!



Sounds like an awesome concert Lane.


----------



## Laneybird (May 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, I used up the window of opportunity for Roberts Turkey hunting tomorrow. If I'd have seen your post first we would have started a bidding war. [/QUOoTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> [=Miguel Cervantes;7796931]Sorry, I used up the window of opportunity for Roberts Turkey hunting tomorrow. If I'd have seen your post first we would have started a bidding war. [/QUOoTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had to go out of your way to screw up the quote feature like that.


----------



## turtlebug (May 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You really want me to answer that?




Ahhhhh, probably not.    



Laneybird said:


> That's ok. Heck I would have started at $ 1.00
> 
> You know your getting old when you don't want to fish in the rain or go to a show with passes. Heck, 20 yrs ago, I'd have done both and not give it a second thought.




Yeah, we keep having this whole getting old sucks discussion a lot lately.


----------



## turtlebug (May 4, 2013)

Well looky there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ahhhhh, probably not.


Whew.......


----------



## Laneybird (May 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sounds like an awesome concert Lane.





I know...I've got a buddy that is friends with Derek St. Holmes of the Nugent band. He sings with him when Derek is not on tour with Nugent. I jammed in a club 2 yrs ago with him in Duluth. It was a blast. By the way, I wasn't playing guitar, I was on the skins.

I really wanted to see Roll With The Changes done live though. Dang it!


----------



## slip (May 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Get those calls out of that wet vest and dry them out! I ruined a Lynch box and a Tony reynolds aluminum when the wood split after staying wet. Expensive mistake.



Everything is out and drying off, gun oiled.


Bout to take a shower and catch me a little nappy nap before worky work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> I know...I've got a buddy that is friends with Derek St. Holmes of the Nugent band. He sings with him when Derek is not on tour with Nugent. I jammed in a club 2 yrs ago with him in Duluth. It was a blast. By the way, I wasn't playing guitar, I was on the skins.
> 
> I really wanted to see Roll With The Changes done live though. Dang it!


Used to see Derek St. Holmes frequently back in the day in the downstairs bar at Uncle Tom's. Sometimes he'd jam with the band that was playing, but usually he'd just hang out. Ahhh the good ol' days.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2013)

Morning youngins, must be raining everywhere.


----------



## Laneybird (May 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Used to see Derek St. Holmes frequently back in the day in the downstairs bar at Uncle Tom's. Sometimes he'd jam with the band that was playing, but usually he'd just hang out. Ahhh the good ol' days.






I remember the place and yep, those were the good ol days!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> I remember the place and yep, those were the good ol days!


Also, up the road a bit, near 285 and across the road from Copperfields was a place where David Allen Coe was a regular. He looked older than death back then, he's gotta be at least 135 years old by now. 

Then when we'd do a roady gig for Victoria (Hotlanta Home Cookin) we'd all stop at Sambo's (like Denny's) at around 4am before heading on home.


----------



## Laneybird (May 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Also, up the road a bit, near 285 and across the road from Copperfields was a place where David Allen Coe was a regular. He looked older than death back then, he's gotta be at least 135 years old by now.
> 
> Then when we'd do a roady gig for Victoria (Hotlanta Home Cookin) we'd all stop at Sambo's (like Denny's) at around 4am before heading on home.





Hugh, your taking me back in time bud!  The crazy nights,awe what memories....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Hugh, your taking me back in time bud!  The crazy nights,awe what memories....


If I had to stay up til 4am now you might as well bury me.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2013)

Rain and more rain....who ever keeps warshin their dang truck needs to kwit so we all can get the garden planted...nkay


----------



## Laneybird (May 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I had to stay up til 4am now you might as well bury me.





Me to brother, me to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

rain


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> rain


a bit nippish too..... May, in MAY!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I had to stay up til 4am now you might as well bury me.


Tell me about it........... did a 24 hour trip about a year ago, neva again, I tell ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> a bit nippish too..... May, in MAY!





Pics ???




Just printed off your directions, they better be right !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pics ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics tomorrow!
That is my route every time I go to sis's, if I can do it, you can too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Pics tomorrow!
> That is my route every time I go to sis's, if I can do it, you can too!





Can ya get me to Albany too ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

I asked the wife last night if 6 Cialis pills was gonna be enough for our vacation, she replied, "Yeah, and you'll probably bring 5 back."  


Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can ya get me to Albany too ???


easy peezy, I was born over there, can drive it with my eyes closed.......


Hooked On Quack said:


> I asked the wife last night if 6 Cialis pills was gonna be enough for our vacation, she replied, "Yeah, and you'll probably bring 5 back."
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> easy peezy, I was born over there, can drive it with my eyes closed.......









Guess 5 is betta than 6 !!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> OH HUSH & go enjoy your stay!!!
> oh, where you staying??????



Big canoe..   Outside Of Jasper, Ga.   

Rainy and Cool.  Got The fire goinG.   She Will Be A Sleep Soon.  Then I Make A Break For it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess 5 is betta than 6 !!!



Jus be careful if the side effects last for more than 4 hours.


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I asked the wife last night if 6 Cialis pills was gonna be enough for our vacation, she replied, "Yeah, and you'll probably bring 5 back."
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr.


Just go ahead and sell all six of 'em. Then buy booze and tater tots, you'll end up a lot happier...


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2013)

Think I will ride over to Dueling Grounds Raceway. It is only about 30 miles from here and you can bet on the Kentucky Derby. Believe I will put a few dollars on Oxbow and Revolutionary. Might be rich before the day is over.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess 5 is betta than 6 !!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Big canoe..   Outside Of Jasper, Ga.
> 
> Rainy and Cool.  Got The fire goinG.   She Will Be A Sleep Soon.  Then I Make A Break For it.


update often!


Sterlo58 said:


> Jus be careful if the side effects last for more than 4 hours.


voice of experience?


kracker said:


> Just go ahead and sell all six of 'em. Then buy booze and tater tots, you'll end up a lot happier...


you ain't neva seen his wife, have ya???  she's a doll!


KyDawg said:


> Think I will ride over to Dueling Grounds Raceway. It is only about 30 miles from here and you can bet on the Kentucky Derby. Believe I will put a few dollars on Oxbow and Revolutionary. Might be rich before the day is over.


put in a few bets for me & we'll settle up when you make it back down here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

SOMEBODY done drank ALL my likker . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> SOMEBODY done drank ALL my likker . . .



Bet You Can Not Remember Who Did It.


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2013)

Hey every body .....rainy rainy


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2013)

I may have bit off more than I can chew. Had to go get a different microwave, the Jag couldn't operate the new one  Anyway, now I have to uninstall and reinstall one that he can, with Onetouch capability.  

While I was out and about in this beautiful weather, I went ahead and bought some new above the cabinets fluorescent lighting fixtures. The last 2 types of accent lighting I had up there were worthless. 

I also picked up one of those new fangled toilet flushing mechanisms. It gets rid of the lift bar on the handle and the little flapper closure on the tank full. Not only that, it has  1/2 flush or full flush capability. Lift up on handle for 1/2 flush, push down(normal) for full flush.

But wait, that ain't all!!!! 

I'm also gonna have to learn Windows 8, bought a new laptop/notebook, whatever you wanna call it.

Hope I can get all of this done for the night is over.

Quack, can you spare a Cialis or two?


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> SOMEBODY done drank ALL my likker . . .


even the one in the freezer??? 


rydert said:


> Hey every body .....rainy rainy


lazy rainy.........


Jeff C. said:


> I may have bit off more than I can chew. Had to go get a different microwave, the Jag couldn't operate the new one  Anyway, now I have to uninstall and reinstall one that he can, with Onetouch capability.
> 
> While I was out and about in this beautiful weather, I went ahead and bought some new above the cabinets fluorescent lighting fixtures. The last 2 types of accent lighting I had up there were worthless.
> 
> ...


YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> update often!
> 
> voice of experience?
> 
> ...



Got you on my 2 horses Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> even the one in the freezer???
> 
> lazy rainy.........
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!



Still not gonna take it on da road. There's just no sense in it, when the only time available to get on it is late Sunday evening .


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Got you on my 2 horses Keebs.


I hope I don't jinx them!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Still not gonna take it on da road. There's just no sense in it, when the only time available to get on it is late Sunday evening .


oh.......... oookkkk...........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hope I don't jinx them!!!!
> 
> oh.......... oookkkk...........



 I might just for the spite of it now!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I might just for the spite of it now!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2013)

Backyard is floodin, glad the veggy garden is raised somewhat.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2013)

Reckon I'd better get busy 

Stay dry my friends!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 4, 2013)

Time for da Mint Julips Puttin my money on Frac Daddy to place. Hope I ain


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'd better get busy
> 
> Stay dry my friends!!!


 me too, got some stuff to get moved to the barn..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> SOMEBODY done drank ALL my likker . . .


Ooops......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 4, 2013)

Only day of the year I drink this and it sho is good. 
My mula is on Revolutionary, Orb and Oxbow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I may have bit off more than I can chew. Had to go get a different microwave, the Jag couldn't operate the new one  Anyway, now I have to uninstall and reinstall one that he can, with Onetouch capability.
> 
> While I was out and about in this beautiful weather, I went ahead and bought some new above the cabinets fluorescent lighting fixtures. The last 2 types of accent lighting I had up there were worthless.
> 
> ...





Dang Chief, you be a werkin man !!!!

Looks like I can spare about 5 of da "Who's yo Diddy pills."




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ooops......View attachment 729031





Dang wetback been neekin in my shak  AGAIN . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2013)

It was pouring when i laid down and took a nap, and its still raining.
Just looked at my trailcam pic's after i pulled all my cams today.
The only pic worth mentioning is 3 hogs being obscene in a foodplot. 
One pic each of a turkey hen, jake, and a 2 year old. 
I think my season is about over, but i sure had a great one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It was pouring when i laid down and took a nap, and its still raining.
> Just looked at my trailcam pic's after i pulled all my cams today.
> The only pic worth mentioning is 3 hogs being obscene in a foodplot.
> One pic each of a turkey hen, jake, and a 2 year old.
> I think my season is about over, but i sure had a great one!






You callin me a P  I  G  ???


----------



## Hornet22 (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


>






Yo  is always dancin ???


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It was pouring when i laid down and took a nap, and its still raining.
> Just looked at my trailcam pic's after i pulled all my cams today.
> The only pic worth mentioning is 3 hogs being obscene in a foodplot.
> One pic each of a turkey hen, jake, and a 2 year old.
> I think my season is about over, but i sure had a great one!



My season is over. Got obligations next weekend.  Had a lot of fun this spring but no bird. 

Doing some research now on my next hunting season. Going to try my hand at calling yotes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> My season is over. Got obligations next weekend.  Had a lot of fun this spring but no bird.
> 
> Doing some research now on my next hunting season. Going to try my hand at calling yotes.





Purty sho yo hands ain't gonna call a yote . . .No No:


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty sho yo hands ain't gonna call a yote . . .No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2013)

Microwave-check.

Over cabinet lighting-check.

New fangled toilet mechanism-check.

Gonna go ahead and return un-installed microwave and pickup one more over cabinet light and a dimmer switch for dining room light


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Microwave-check.
> 
> Over cabinet lighting-check.
> 
> ...





You gettin da dimma fo Mz T ???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> My season is over. Got obligations next weekend.  Had a lot of fun this spring but no bird.
> 
> Doing some research now on my next hunting season. Going to try my hand at calling yotes.



I've had 5 times over the years that i called in two coyotes and 3 bobcats. All with turkey calls. 
Didn't get a shot at any of them but one bobcat got WAY too close before i saw him. Scared me ( and him) to death!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> one bobcat got WAY too close before i saw him. Scared me ( and him) to death!


Man, Jerry Clower material right there. WHOAAAAA


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man, Jerry Clower material right there. WHOAAAAA



I miss Jerry.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

Duck breasties fo Pookie !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2013)

Dadgummit, just my luck. I picked the KD winner at 6-1 odds and I'm here, not there...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Duck breasties fo Pookie !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgummit, just my luck. I picked the KD winner at 6-1 odds and I'm here, not there...





Well ain't dat sum Crap????


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gettin da dimma fo Mz T ???



Mood  lighting 

The original quit dimming  on/off still worked. 

Might as well get all of this over with. Headin to Loews.

Oh.....new computer postin!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mood  lighting
> 
> The original quit dimming  on/off still worked.
> 
> ...


 in the middle or re-organizing............


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will ride over to Dueling Grounds Raceway. It is only about 30 miles from here and you can bet on the Kentucky Derby. Believe I will put a few dollars on Oxbow and Revolutionary. Might be rich before the day is over.


 looks like we didn't win nuttin........... my nephew picked da winner though!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 4, 2013)

Buncha losers . . .


----------



## rydert (May 4, 2013)

I won....I won....


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> looks like we didn't win nuttin........... my nephew picked da winner though!



You won $5.40. I let the wife drive home. I spent my winnings on beer.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You won $5.40. I let the wife drive home. I spent my winnings on beer.



Evening, Buddy!!! 
Rain finally stopped here. I think i'm gonna make some deer jerky tonight and sleep late tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Buddy!!!
> Rain finally stopped here. I think i'm gonna make some deer jerky tonight and sleep late tomorrow.



On the way back in the pouring rain, seemed like every field had turkeys in them.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> On the way back in the pouring rain, seemed like every field had turkeys in them.



I've already informed Bubbette to start saving money because i'm going to Kentucky next year.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I've already informed Bubbette to start saving money because i'm going to Kentucky next year.



Only money you need is Gas and License. Bout $300 should cover everything. Me and Mama will feed ya and give you somewhere to sleep. I am coming that way in early June and though a few of us could meet for a meal around Tifton. Keebs and Mud  prolly in.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> in the middle or re-organizing............



I reckon!


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Only money you need is Gas and License. Bout $300 should cover everything. Me and Mama will feed ya and give you somewhere to sleep. I am coming that way in early June and though a few of us could meet for a meal around Tifton. Keebs and Mud  prolly in.



Give me a shout on your way down 75, I only live three miles off the interstate at the High Falls exit(#198).

I'll buy you a couple of the best chile dogs you ever put in your mouth.


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You won $5.40. I let the wife drive home. I spent my winnings on beer.


shoulda treated yourself to a couple more on me, I wouldn't have minded!


rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Buddy!!!
> Rain finally stopped here. I think i'm gonna make some deer jerky tonight and sleep late tomorrow.


Rain still coming down here.......


KyDawg said:


> Only money you need is Gas and License. Bout $300 should cover everything. Me and Mama will feed ya and give you somewhere to sleep. I am coming that way in early June and though a few of us could meet for a meal around Tifton. Keebs and Mud  prolly in.


 yep, even more so if it's a weekend, but this time, I'll make sure even if it's a week night!


Jeff C. said:


> I reckon!


*I* am in the middle of re-organizing....... "someone" got a wild hair......... and it tweren't me!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Only money you need is Gas and License. Bout $300 should cover everything. Me and Mama will feed ya and give you somewhere to sleep. I am coming that way in early June and though a few of us could meet for a meal around Tifton. Keebs and Mud  prolly in.



You name the date and i'll meet y'all i Tifton or wherever! 

Italian sausage with jalapeno's. It seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Italian sausage with jalapeno's. It seemed like a good idea at the time.


Good thang you're sleepin in in da moanin'


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> shoulda treated yourself to a couple more on me, I wouldn't have minded!
> 
> Rain still coming down here.......
> 
> ...




Ohhhhhhh!!  Git-R-Done


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You name the date and i'll meet y'all i Tifton or wherever!
> 
> Italian sausage with jalapeno's. It seemed like a good idea at the time.



I will let you know when things get set in stone. Hope Keebs, and Mud can make it too.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I will let you know when things get set in stone. Hope Keebs, and Mud can make it too.



Dang Pops, you going to be within about 10 miles from me when you pass the McDonough exit @ 218.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang Pops, you going to be within about 10 miles from me when you pass the McDonough exit @ 218.



Dont forget the cooler Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont forget the cooler Jeff.



300 miles round trip, might have to pass.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 300 miles round trip, might have to pass.



Sonds more like 20 miles. I am coming down that road that is only 10 miles fron you, I do have brakes, I will be thirsty and Hungry.


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Give me a shout on your way down 75, I only live three miles off the interstate at the High Falls exit(#198).
> 
> I'll buy you a couple of the best chile dogs you ever put in your mouth.



He don't like chile dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 4, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> He don't like chile dawgs.



How did you know that?


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How did you know that?


We'll have to keep an eye on you, Sir.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 4, 2013)

Got 5 trays of marinated ground deer on the dehydrator and kitchen is already smeeling good! By 2pm tomorrow it'll be ready.


----------



## kracker (May 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Got 5 trays of marinated ground deer on the dehydrator and kitchen is already smeeling good! By 2pm tomorrow it'll be ready.


If you need an official taster, I'm available...


----------



## slip (May 4, 2013)

Wettest day of my life ...





Cant wait to do it again in the morning. And im off ... so its turkey hunting until my knees cant take it anymore.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ohhhhhhh!!  Git-R-Done


Just now winding down......... ain't had "supper" nor shower, I need another drank


KyDawg said:


> I will let you know when things get set in stone. Hope Keebs, and Mud can make it too.


Count on it!


rhbama3 said:


> Got 5 trays of marinated ground deer on the dehydrator and kitchen is already smeeling good! By 2pm tomorrow it'll be ready.


I"d KILL for some more of your jerky!!!!!!1


slip said:


> Wettest day of my life ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck, Moppett!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2013)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 5, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you boys and girls.

I watched three "arks" and a "dingy" float by yesterday and everywhere that I looked, the animals were lining up "two by two", and I then saw frogs that were all wearing life preservers as well.     

I don't know about ya'll but I am ready for some sunshine again.  


DANG, just as I was typing this, the bottom fell out again and now my newspaper is floating out into the street.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 729116
> 
> View attachment 729117
> 
> ...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you boys and girls.
> 
> I watched three "arks" and a "dingy" float by yesterday and everywhere that I looked, the animals were lining up "two by two", and I then saw frogs that were all wearing life preservers as well.
> 
> ...



^^^^ oh so accurate.  

Lost one tree as of yesterday afternoon and the wind sure picked up after dark so others may be down too.   

white screen sure was boring so I have bread started.  But the coffee is hot


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sonds more like 20 miles. I am coming down that road that is only 10 miles fron you, I do have brakes, I will be thirsty and Hungry.



In that case, I'm in if not working. 


Morning peeps! 

Gotta travel to Roanoke today, then Raleigh on Monday night. I guess we'll be working in the rain up there until we get everything inside. 

It finally let up here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 5, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Sterlo58 (May 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Where yall runnin' off to ?


----------



## slip (May 5, 2013)

Didnt go this morning ... been running the last 3 days on 4 hour nights and maybe if im lucky a short nap. Woke up feeling zombieish and didnt wanna drive in the rain like that. Still got two more days left though.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2013)

slip said:


> Didnt go this morning ... been running the last 3 days on 4 hour nights and maybe if im lucky a short nap. Woke up feeling zombieish and didnt wanna drive in the rain like that. Still got two more days left though.


Git'em!


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2013)

Afternoon to all you fine people down South.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2013)

I can't believe i've played with turkey calls so much this season i have some carpal tunnel syndrome in my right wrist. This sux....


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe i've played with turkey calls so much this season i have some carpal tunnel syndrome in my right wrist. This sux....



I think I have TMJ from using diaphragm calls. 

Maybe I can apply for disability.


----------



## slip (May 5, 2013)

I cant belive there is only 10 days left to the season.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2013)

slip said:


> I cant belive there is only 10 days left to the season.


 I thought you said 2??
Ok, settin here wondering if Quack is gonna make it or not.......


----------



## kracker (May 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought you said 2??
> Ok, settin here wondering if Quack is gonna make it or not.......


I don't think you have to worry about him melting.......


----------



## slip (May 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought you said 2??
> Ok, settin here wondering if Quack is gonna make it or not.......



10 days left to the season but only 2 days left to the WMA hunt im on. My only real chance at a bird.


Sorta 
Never thought i'd rather be hunting a WMA over a lease, but this new lease im on they've hunted pretty hard since the start of the season and have yet to kill a bird on the 1000 acres. I've hunted it a bunch and heard a total of 3 birds and seen less then 10 tracks all season. This WMA on the other hand ... full of birds if you know where to look.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought you said 2??
> Ok, settin here wondering if Quack is gonna make it or not.......



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2013)

kracker said:


> I don't think you have to worry about him melting.......


heck naw, not melting, just finding his way, but I gave him my personal route from Dublin.............. LOVE the Avatar!!!!!!!!


slip said:


> 10 days left to the season but only 2 days left to the WMA hunt im on. My only real chance at a bird.
> 
> 
> Sorta
> Never thought i'd rather be hunting a WMA over a lease, but this new lease im on they've hunted pretty hard since the start of the season and have yet to kill a bird on the 1000 acres. I've hunted it a bunch and heard a total of 3 birds and seen less then 10 tracks all season. This WMA on the other hand ... full of birds if you know where to look.


gotcha, you know it don't take much to confuse me!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


sista, I have THREE camera's charged & ready......... any particular poses/background you want?????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> heck naw, not melting, just finding his way, but I gave him my personal route from Dublin.............. LOVE the Avatar!!!!!!!!
> 
> gotcha, you know it don't take much to confuse me!
> 
> sista, I have THREE camera's charged & ready......... any particular poses/background you want?????



I was kinda thinkin Quack in his nanner sling holdin one of your chickens would be cute. Or maybe the duck. Yeah, the duck.


----------



## Hankus (May 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was kinda thinkin Quack in his nanner sling holdin one of your chickens would be cute. Or maybe the duck. Yeah, the duck.



OL Unk duckin around in his nanner slang jus ain somethin I'm hankerin to see


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was kinda thinkin Quack in his nanner sling holdin one of your chickens would be cute. Or maybe the duck. Yeah, the duck.


You're a sick sick woman.....


----------



## Hankus (May 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a sick sick woman.....



Oh but ain they all


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was kinda thinkin Quack in his nanner sling holdin one of your chickens would be cute. Or maybe the duck. Yeah, the duck.


I will relay the message.............. 


Hankus said:


> OL Unk duckin around in his nanner slang jus ain somethin I'm hankerin to see


really?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a sick sick woman.....


you don't like ducks?


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2013)

Speedos were bad enough.


----------



## Hankus (May 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Speedos were bad enough.



Sqwerl man


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Oh but ain they all


Now that you mention in...


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Speedos were bad enough.


and yet you still have yours...........


Hankus said:


> Oh but ain they all





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now that you mention in...


No No: alright you two......... quit


----------



## Hankus (May 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and yet you still have yours...........
> 
> 
> 
> No No: alright you two......... quit



Wait is that a holler from a hit dawg


----------



## slip (May 5, 2013)

Hankus ... where you been man? Aint seen ya round much.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2013)

Aw just forget about it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and yet you still have yours...........
> 
> 
> 
> No No: alright you two......... quit


I have absolutely NO idea what in the world you are talkin about.


----------



## Hankus (May 5, 2013)

slip said:


> Hankus ... where you been man? Aint seen ya round much.



Been busy with work and my stuff. Its hatching season, garden stated, yota gettin worked on, tryin to get paperwork in to get back in school. Jus ain been bothering to keep up my internet ramblings. How you doin lil feller?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a sick sick woman.....



And that's why you love me so much.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Wait is that a holler from a hit dawg


duh, read sig line, we know it, ya just don't have to harp on it all the dang time.........


KyDawg said:


> Aw just forget about it.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have absolutely NO idea what in the world you are talkin about.


ya'll never do... 


Hankus said:


> Been busy with work and my stuff. Its hatching season, garden stated, yota gettin worked on,_* tryin to get paperwork in to get back in school*_. Jus ain been bothering to keep up my internet ramblings. How you doin lil feller?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> And that's why you love me so much.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And that's why you love me so much.



He does luv ya he just ain't made it past the ponytail pullin' stage yet.


----------



## Hankus (May 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> duh, read sig line, we know it, ya just don't have to harp on it all the dang time.........



Looky here now I jus hit the ball as its pitched


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Looky here now I jus hit the ball as its pitched


most players do...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And that's why you love me so much.







Sterlo58 said:


> He does luv ya he just ain't made it past the ponytail pullin' stage yet.


No No:


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2013)

I swear, honestly, every time I have the chance to be around Miss Dawn, I just plain fall in love with her more & more........ besides the fact she has to put up with Quack!  But, da boy spoiled me, brought me steaks & sausage to cook for supper and shared his adult beverages with me while we visited, so I"m off to start the wood to burning to have good coals to cook them on! Even brought me the seasoning, ya can't beat that! And yes, pics soon......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I swear, honestly, every time I have the chance to be around Miss Dawn, I just plain fall in love with her more & more.... and shared his adult beverages with me..


Me too, and he lets me drink his beverages when he's not around.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I swear, honestly, every time I have the chance to be around Miss Dawn, I just plain fall in love with her more & more........ besides the fact she has to put up with Quack!  But, da boy spoiled me, brought me steaks & sausage to cook for supper and shared his adult beverages with me while we visited, so I"m off to start the wood to burning to have good coals to cook them on! Even brought me the seasoning, ya can't beat that! And yes, pics soon......



Miss Dawn is good folk. Quack......... well he is too. 
Still jealous.


Did he hold yo duck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2013)

40C n DC is what's happnin now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 40C n DC is what's happnin now.



Speak English messican


----------



## slip (May 5, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Been busy with work and my stuff. Its hatching season, garden stated, yota gettin worked on, tryin to get paperwork in to get back in school. Jus ain been bothering to keep up my internet ramblings. How you doin lil feller?



Good to hear. Doin alright here i reckon.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2013)

About to go out and eat supper at Blackbeards with some people of ill repute.


----------



## slip (May 5, 2013)

Man i was thinkin maybe after all that rain the soil would be loose enough to maybe get my hoe dirty.... Took one step in and sunk to my ankles..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speak English messican


Good Lawd Woman!!!! 40 Creek and Diet Coke. 


rhbama3 said:


> About to go out and eat supper at Blackbeards with some people of ill repute.


Give Ms. Dawn a hug for me, and pinch Quack on the  hiney.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2013)

slip said:


> Man i was thinkin maybe after all that rain the soil would be loose enough to maybe get my hoe dirty.... Took one step in and sunk to my ankles..


In the interest of maintaining my membership on this forum I must refrain from posting the response that first came to mind after this post.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good Lawd Woman!!!! 40 Creek and Diet Coke.
> 
> Give Ms. Dawn a hug for me, and pinch Quack on the  hiney.



You're a sick sick man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're a sick sick man.


And that's the ONLY reason you love me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And that's the ONLY reason you love me.



You got that right.  Cutie pie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2013)

Time for another 40C n DC.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time for another 40C n DC.......



You best stay focused on da weather.


KEEBS, where you at


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You best stay focused on da weather.
> 
> 
> KEEBS, where you at


You want me to fix you one?


----------



## turtlebug (May 5, 2013)

Too many sunflower seeds.

Salt burn on my tongue.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Too many sunflower seeds.
> 
> Salt burn on my tongue.


----------



## slip (May 5, 2013)

Can anybody ID this little cinnerpede? I dont know what he is ... All i know is he tasted awful.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 5, 2013)

Just finished a cinco de mayo supper. Hugh, fix me one of them DC and 40C's. Thank you sir.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2013)

Deep in the Blue Ridge checkin out the new computer. Fixin to go see what's on the menu @ the restaurant/bar.

How y'all are?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want me to fix you one?



You askin the wrong person.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2013)

Reckon I'll go have a beverage or three!!  Just checkin in to spite Keebsy!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go have a beverage or three!!  Just checkin in to spite Keebsy!!



Really..... Pics Keebs. Miggy was right. We jus has a good storm!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2013)

Just got home from a mighty fine meal with Quack, the ever lovely Miz Dawn, Nic and the Redhead, and my two battleaxes Bubbette and Jenny.
We had some good oysters, broiled and fried seafood, and great conversation. Quack wouldn't quit talking about Keeb's rooster. I think he plans to pick it up on the way home.


----------



## turtlebug (May 5, 2013)

Still no Baron Von Poopiehead. 

Sammich is about to POP.  I don't know how much longer this cat can stay pregnant.  I fixed her up a waterproof "birthin box" and slid it under the porch so she can at least sleep in it and stay dry until the time comes. Hoping she'll figure out what I put it there for.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from a mighty fine meal with Quack, the ever lovely Miz Dawn, Nic and the Redhead, and my two battleaxes Bubbette and Jenny.
> We had some good oysters, broiled and fried seafood, and great conversation. Quack wouldn't quit talking about Keeb's rooster. I think he plans to pick it up on the way home.



I am jealous. I aint never got to eat down in the MON. but it is on my bucket list. I should have said on me and my Brides's bucket list.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am jealous. I aint never got to eat down in the MON. but it is on my bucket list. I should have said on me and my Brides's bucket list.



You do realize moultrie is only 25 miles from me right? No reason you can't make a side trip or we'll meet you for dinner at Pikes Landing between Moultrie and Valdosta. Might even get Turtlbug to come along if they have fried baitfish that night.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You do realize moultrie is only 25 miles from me right? No reason you can't make a side trip or we'll meet you for dinner at Pikes Landing between Moultrie and Valdosta. Might even get Turtlbug to come along if they have fried baitfish that night.



Any of them sound good to me Robert. I thought you were in Americus. Pikes landing sounds perfect.


----------



## slip (May 5, 2013)

tuna casserole cramps.


----------



## Keebs (May 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too, and he lets me drink his beverages when he's not around.


I had to watch him pouring mine!!!!111


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Miss Dawn is good folk. Quack......... well he is too.
> Still jealous.
> 
> 
> Did he hold yo duck


Nawww, he DID tell me he was wearing his nanner slang, but wouldn't let me see it 'cause Miz Dawn & Julie were standing there........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good Lawd Woman!!!! 40 Creek and Diet Coke.
> 
> Give Ms. Dawn a hug for me, and pinch Quack on the  hiney.


I got da butt slap from Quack........... and I returned the favor......



mrs. hornet22 said:


> You best stay focused on da weather.
> 
> 
> KEEBS, where you at


I was entertainin folks then jumped right into feedin horses & getting the coals going.......... oh man, Quack brought us, not only 2 NICE steaks but also some sausage & bacon....... I cooked the steaks & sausage (to be had for breakfast) with some stuffed baked taters for supper, man, I'm do everything I can to stay awake after THAT meal!!!!111


Jeff C. said:


> Deep in the Blue Ridge checkin out the new computer. Fixin to go see what's on the menu @ the restaurant/bar.
> 
> How y'all are?





Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go have a beverage or three!!  Just checkin in to spite Keebsy!!


I KNEW you'd do it!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from a mighty fine meal with Quack, the ever lovely Miz Dawn, Nic and the Redhead, and my two battleaxes Bubbette and Jenny.
> We had some good oysters, broiled and fried seafood, and great conversation. Quack wouldn't quit talking about Keeb's rooster. I think he plans to pick it up on the way home.


I wish he would, then I wouldn't have to worry 'bout poor Chevy being abused!!!!!!!


turtlebug said:


> Still no Baron Von Poopiehead.
> 
> Sammich is about to POP.  I don't know how much longer this cat can stay pregnant.  I fixed her up a waterproof "birthin box" and slid it under the porch so she can at least sleep in it and stay dry until the time comes. Hoping she'll figure out what I put it there for.


GET THOSE CAM'S put up, that neighbor boy is up to NO GOOD!!!!!!!!

See? THey DID stop by!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I had to watch him pouring mine!!!!111
> 
> Nawww, he DID tell me he was wearing his nanner slang, but wouldn't let me see it 'cause Miz Dawn & Julie were standing there........
> 
> ...



 Lawd have mercy, I think i may have had one shot too many. I shall watch my tongue, and that ain't easy 

Luv me some dribblers!!!


----------



## kracker (May 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I had to watch him pouring mine!!!!111
> 
> Nawww, he DID tell me he was wearing his nanner slang, but wouldn't let me see it 'cause Miz Dawn & Julie were standing there........
> 
> ...


You were right Keebs. He definitely outkicked his coverage!

Later folks...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2013)

Another work week begins for most of us


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2013)

Yippee Kiyaaa


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 6, 2013)

Good Morning Gobblin, Hugh, and to all the rest of you fellow drivelers.

Gobblin, you were lucky to get online before that dreaded "white screen" this morning because it took forever to disappear.  I waited for over an hour to get on here this morning so I washed some clothes, ate breakfast, read the newspaper, cut my grass, washed my truck, killed all the fire ants in my neighborhood, shot two big gobblers from my back door, killed a 450 pound spike buck, and then I caught a 28 pound crappie this morning while waiting for this dang website to come alive again.

> 
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
ps:  Ok, I lied about me eating breakfast up above!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin, Hugh, and to all the rest of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> Gobblin, you were lucky to get online before that dreaded "white screen" this morning because it took forever to disappear.  I waited for over an hour to get on here this morning so I washed some clothes, ate breakfast, read the newspaper, cut my grass, washed my truck, killed all the fire ants in my neighborhood, shot two big gobblers from my back door, killed a 450 pound spike buck, and then I caught a 28 pound crappie this morning while waiting for this dang website to come alive again.
> 
> ...



Can't believe you didn't squeeze in a nap.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't believe you didn't squeeze in a nap.


He squeezed something out there.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 6, 2013)

kracker said:


> You were right Keebs. He definitely outkicked his coverage!
> 
> Later folks...



Kracker, Not ONLY did he out-kick his coverage, he kicked it out of the entire stadium !!!  

Here is that Superman Hero wearing his Nanna-Thong and holding on to his two favorites ladies.  

If you will notice, some people think of Quack as a shadowy figure.  Well this proves that fact as Quack is once again, lurking in the shadows......

Heck if it was me in that photo, I would have been right in the middle of those two lovely ladies with one arm holding on to each one of them and I would have been in the really BRIGHT sunlight for sure.  Yep, those sure are some pretty ladies.  


Yes, I am just like Dr. Phil, I have wondered for years now just how does Ms. Dawn keep putting up with the "Quackster"!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2013)

I like that stach he's sportin.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I will let you know when things get set in stone. Hope Keebs, and Mud can make it too.


I'll make it Boss, just let me know when



Keebs said:


> I had to watch him pouring mine!!!!111
> 
> Nawww, he DID tell me he was wearing his nanner slang, but wouldn't let me see it 'cause Miz Dawn & Julie were standing there........
> 
> ...


He looks a lil shady to me.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like that stach he's sportin.
> 
> View attachment 729310






Good mornin ya'll, busy weekend. Rained out the mudbog Oh yeah, Ironman 3 is an awesome movie


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Rained out the mudbog Oh yeah, Ironman 3 is an awesome movie


How the heck do  you rain out a mudbog?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How the heck do  you rain out a mudbog?



Thats what i asked, but i imagine no one wanted to stand around in the non stop rain to watch,,.... even if i was there I'm sure it would of cost more for the ambulance than what would of come in the gate, oh well next month


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what i asked, but i imagine no one wanted to stand around in the non stop rain to watch,,.... even if i was there I'm sure it would of cost more for the ambulance than what would of come in the gate, oh well next month



Hit the door runnin this mornin.......... ya'll be good............ sure wish I was at PCB!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2013)

Slower than cold molasses in here this morning.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slower than cold molasses in here this morning.


 I noticed, I stopped by a while ago, lawd have mercy it was quiet!............ Gizzard's, fries, cole slaw, a roll & sweet tea from Carter's..... had a craving!


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I noticed, I stopped by a while ago, lawd have mercy it was quiet!............ Gizzard's, fries, cole slaw, a roll & sweet tea from Carter's..... had a craving!



There used to be a Carter's Fried Chicken in Moultrie. I could live off of their food.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> There used to be a Carter's Fried Chicken in Moultrie. I could live off of their food.


 It is a "splurge" for me, for some reason it'll shoot my BP up and leave me feeling *not so good*.......


----------



## stringmusic (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2013)

Taco Bell is what was for lunch


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Taco Bell is what was for lunch


you're ridin in da back this afternoon then!


----------



## stringmusic (May 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (May 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Taco Bell is what was for lunch



I thought my seat felt awful warm and cozy.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I thought my seat felt awful warm and cozy.


----------



## turtlebug (May 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Hey, they had the AC on full blast. Gotta take what warmth you can. 


Although I'd rather it not be from a gaseous booty.


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2013)

hey.....what's going on in here?..........neva mind


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hey, they had the AC on full blast. Gotta take what warmth you can.
> 
> 
> Although I'd rather it not be from a gaseous booty.





rydert said:


> hey.....what's going on in here?..........neva mind


 thought this topic might be right up yo alley............wait..........hhhmmm, you know what I mean!


----------



## kracker (May 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> thought this topic might be right up yo alley............wait..........hhhmmm, you know what I mean!


 buncha preverts.....


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> thought this topic might be right up yo alley............wait..........hhhmmm, you know what I mean!







kracker said:


> buncha preverts.....


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)

kracker said:


> buncha preverts.....


No No: now, now.................. 


rydert said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)

rydert said:


>


sssooooo, what's the inside scoop on mistergrubbs & steve?


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sssooooo, what's the inside scoop on mistergrubbs & steve?



Dont think they will be hunting together anytime soon.


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2013)

stringmusic said:


>



you and yo dancin nanner.....................how much trouble did ja get in fo tackling da Beva?......


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont think they will be hunting together anytime soon.


 I think you're right........


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sssooooo, what's the inside scoop on mistergrubbs & steve?





KyDawg said:


> Dont think they will be hunting together anytime soon.



yep......what speedo man said........


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2013)

Watch it dirt.


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> yep......what speedo man said........





KyDawg said:


> Watch it dirt.


----------



## stringmusic (May 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> you and yo dancin nanner.....................how much trouble did ja get in fo tackling da Beva?......



Three years proby.














It wuz worth it!


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Watch it dirt.






Keebs said:


>


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Three years proby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








odd.......................


----------



## Da Possum (May 6, 2013)

What?


----------



## Hornet22 (May 6, 2013)

Pooph!


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2013)

Where'd the Steve thread go?


----------



## Da Possum (May 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Where'd the Steve thread go?


----------



## Hornet22 (May 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Where'd the Steve thread go?



Da genie went poof and put it back in da bottle for lack of etiket


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



He may have not of realized so many folks knew Steve.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Da genie went poof and put it back in da bottle for lack of etiket



I miss all the good stuff.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 6, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I miss all the good stuff.



Just goes to show you eat up wit ediket.


----------



## T.P. (May 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey....look what you did..........were you.....neva mind



Uh.... err.... what?


----------



## Da Possum (May 6, 2013)

Steve is good people


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)

I think *some* of ya'll are givin da Driveler a baaaaaad reputation!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2013)

I'm back, i'm lost


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm back, i'm lost


 again?????? check your email & I'll give you directions - - again.


----------



## Da Possum (May 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I think *some* of ya'll are givin da Driveler a baaaaaad reputation!



I agree; you can't take Dirt or Strang anywhere :


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2013)

This goes to show that ya'll dont need me to get introuble


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2013)

Keebs you ready??


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I agree; you can't take Dirt or Strang anywhere :


you're one to post........talk.........whateva........ what was that sayin "The guilty dog barks da loudest"..........


mudracing101 said:


> This goes to show that ya'll dont need me to get introuble


 for once I have to agreeee.........


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you ready??


 ok, I'll agree again............. YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (May 6, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I agree; you can't take Dirt or Strang anywhere :



weren't me.......No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (May 6, 2013)

Later ya'll, its Time to Go


----------



## Keebs (May 6, 2013)

sorry, had to step back in & post up something for the grouch.........
yep, these two boys picked them some mighty fine WOW's in my opinion!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 6, 2013)

Glad my Monday night sessions are over.  First Monday to be home before bed time since August.  How am I supposed to act?

Where is the action jackson threads?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sorry, had to step back in & post up something for the grouch.........
> yep, these two boys picked them some mighty fine WOW's in my opinion!



Yep...they done good. 

Course you be a mighty fine WOW yourself Keebsolicious.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2013)

Heeeey frienz!!! Happy post stankOdamyO!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 6, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yep...they done good.
> 
> Course you be a mighty fine WOW yourself Keebsolicious.



Keep yer hanz off my pepper jelly!


----------



## turtlebug (May 6, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yep...they done good.
> 
> Course you be a mighty fine WOW yourself Keebsolicious.



Keebsalicious is the finest of all Wowdom.


----------



## KyDawg (May 6, 2013)

Picked a nice mess of wild Asparagus this afternoon. Steaming it for supper, to go with the stuffed peppers.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 6, 2013)

Anyone else digging the hot blonde in the advertisement on the right side ?


----------



## slip (May 6, 2013)

Oh lawd ... What did i get my self into...

My big mouth got to running and now we're setting up a "harlem shake" at work...

If it ever really happens, it oughta be good...


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Keebsalicious is the finest of all Wowdom.



Yall both be hawties.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2013)

I sat on a foodplot in Lee county this afternoon. The wind and clouds must have spooked the turkeys cause i didn't see anything but a fairly large water moccassin. He left while i was deciding whether to waste a turkey load on him.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 6, 2013)

PappyHoel said:


> Anyone else digging the hot blonde in the advertisement on the right side ?



So unfair. I see an ad for a better golf swing and a free GE Home security system.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I sat on a foodplot in Lee county this afternoon. The wind and clouds must have spooked the turkeys cause i didn't see anything but a fairly large water moccassin. He left while i was deciding whether to waste a turkey load on him.


Cottonmouth cooks up pretty good you know.


----------



## lilD1188 (May 6, 2013)

Rewatchin the ID Disappeared episode on my high school teacher, that i have on dvd really wish i could get my hands on the case file!


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 7, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you.  Slept a couple of extra winks so I didn't see the white screen this morning.    Dang rain is still hanging around this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you.  Slept a couple of extra winks so I didn't see the white screen this morning.    Dang rain is still hanging around this morning.



You are lucky as I got the white screen and went to do other things.   Hope you found some eye opener but if not here is a fresh brew.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 7, 2013)

Mornin....Tuesday....arghhh.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2013)

Mernin kids, today is my toozdy!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

Mornin ya'll, be a utiful day outside


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2013)

my truck DIED, she be settin on da side of da ROAD, all by her lonesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (May 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I agree; you can't take Dirt or Strang anywhere :



I run up on stage ONE time........


----------



## stringmusic (May 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> my truck DIED, she be settin on da side of da ROAD, all by her lonesome!!!!!!!!!!





That stanks!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> my truck DIED, she be settin on da side of da ROAD, all by her lonesome!!!!!!!!!!



Hey, maybe some one will steal it. Then you can file it on yo insurance.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> my truck DIED, she be settin on da side of da ROAD, all by her lonesome!!!!!!!!!!



Wait , did you have to hitch hike to work


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> my truck DIED, she be settin on da side of da ROAD, all by her lonesome!!!!!!!!!!



Guess youre riding home with me today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=752992


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> my truck DIED, she be settin on da side of da ROAD, all by her lonesome!!!!!!!!!!



Hope nobody steals that 8 Track out of it..Thats my Kooky Tunes tape.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> That stanks!


yeah, it does!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey, maybe some one will steal it. Then you can file it on yo insurance.





mudracing101 said:


> Wait , did you have to hitch hike to work





mudracing101 said:


> Guess youre riding home with me today





mudracing101 said:


> Hope nobody steals that 8 Track out of it..Thats my Kooky Tunes tape.


   you AIN'T helpin!!!!!
but we'll take da Big Dodge home today!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah, it does!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just trying to make light of your situation.. but seriously you should of shot that horse a long time ago


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=752992



boo...........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> boo...........



Every time i clicked on it , it would lock down my computer


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> my truck DIED, she be settin on da side of da ROAD, all by her lonesome!!!!!!!!!!



I hate having car trouble.........that does stank


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

Hey Keebs


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Every time i clicked on it , it would lock down my computer



might be a ghost..........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

I aint gonna do it,


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2013)

well.....................that's cool


y'all know what i'm talking about....don't ya?..........


----------



## Da Possum (May 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint gonna do it,



You scared?


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint gonna do it,



do what?........you ok little fella?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You scared?



No , if ya got to cheat it dont count


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No , if ya got to cheat it dont count



ouch................


----------



## Da Possum (May 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> ouch................



I think Mudhole be calling you out


----------



## turtlebug (May 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You ok lil fella



Where you be eatin today? 

I sure did enjoy that warm seat at Taco Bell yesterday, I wanna find me another one today.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just trying to make light of your situation.. but seriously you should of shot that horse a long time ago


I LOVE my wittle trwuck!!!!!!  It is the FIRST brand spanking new vehicle I have ever owned!!!!!!!


rydert said:


> I hate having car trouble.........that does stank


me too!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs





mudracing101 said:


> I aint gonna do it,


 I need a hug...............


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Where you be eatin today?
> 
> I sure did enjoy that warm seat at Taco Bell yesterday, I wanna find me another one today.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Where you be eatin today?
> 
> I sure did enjoy that warm seat at Taco Bell yesterday, I wanna find me another one today.



I dunno, The Mrs. supposed to come along today so i let her make the choice. You wanna go??


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I think Mudhole be calling you out



I didn't cheat.......Mudhole is confussled


----------



## turtlebug (May 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dunno, The Mrs. supposed to come along today so i let her make the choice. You wanna go??



I wish I could. 

Lunch at 1:30 SUCKS.


----------



## stringmusic (May 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> well.....................that's cool
> 
> 
> y'all know what i'm talking about....don't ya?..........



I don't know what you're talkin' bout lil fella?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE my wittle trwuck!!!!!!  It is the FIRST brand spanking new vehicle I have ever owned!!!!!!!
> 
> me too!
> 
> ...


Ok , come here


rydert said:


> I didn't cheat.......Mudhole is confussled


Ok then



turtlebug said:


> I wish I could.
> 
> Lunch at 1:30 SUCKS.



I done told ya, you want me to call up  there??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE my wittle trwuck!!!!!!  It is the FIRST brand spanking new vehicle I have ever owned!!!!!!!
> 
> me too!
> 
> ...








Prayers for your truck Keebs. May she rest in peace.


----------



## turtlebug (May 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok , come here
> Ok then
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I just figured that since I sat down in Taco Bell right after you left, I could slide into the warm booth you and Vick leave behind today too.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Prayers for your truck Keebs. May she rest in peace.


Don't count her out yet!!!!! She's like me, she's a tough 'ol broad! she's a G.R.I.T.S.!


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2013)

pimento cheese and Mtn. Dew


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> pimento cheese and Mtn. Dew


 other half of my steak Quack & Miz Dawn brought and the other half of my twice baked loaded baked tater....... oh, I topped it wiff some of the bacon he brought...... oh.my.stars.out.of.this.world.good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> other half of my steak Quack & Miz Dawn brought and the other half of my twice baked loaded baked tater....... oh, I topped it wiff some of the bacon he brought...... oh.my.stars.out.of.this.world.good!



Hot dog. That's it just a plain old hot dog. 

I take back everything I said about yo truck.


----------



## kracker (May 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hot dog. That's it just a plain old hot dog.
> 
> I take back everything I said about yo truck.


Yep, she went from po mouthing to straight up braggin' in just a couple of posts!!!:


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hot dog. That's it just a plain old hot dog.
> 
> I take back everything I said about yo truck.





kracker said:


> Yep, she went from po mouthing to straight up braggin' in just a couple of posts!!!:


Hey I had to have SOMETHING to make me feel betta............ but it ain't helpin much, done flung me into a panic attack!


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2013)

I think your truck will pull through Keebs. How many miles on it?


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think your truck will pull through Keebs. How many miles on it?


 you're right........... '97 dodge dakota, 200, 000+ on it.......... didn't hardly get moved the first few years I had it 'cause I drove a county school bus route, only went to town maybe once a week if that & to church, but when I left the school system, it's been drove daily..........


----------



## kracker (May 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you're right........... '97 dodge dakota, 200, 000+ on it.......... didn't hardly get moved the first few years I had it 'cause I drove a county school bus route, only went to town maybe once a week if that & to church, but when I left the school system, it's been drove daily..........


You know I was just you! As long as it didn't run hot and had oil pressure, I'd just about bet on the computer going out.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2013)

kracker said:


> You know I was just you! As long as it didn't run hot and had oil pressure, I'd just about _*bet on the computer going out.*_


 I know ya were.............. that's been tossed around too..


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you're right........... '97 dodge dakota, 200, 000+ on it.......... didn't hardly get moved the first few years I had it 'cause I drove a county school bus route, only went to town maybe once a week if that & to church, but when I left the school system, it's been drove daily..........



Over 200, 000 miles, that Dodge is just getting broke in. My last Dakota is still pulling farm duty at +250,000. My new one only had about about 80,000 on it.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hot dog. That's it just a plain old hot dog.
> 
> I take back everything I said about yo truck.





KyDawg said:


> I think your truck will pull through Keebs. How many miles on it?



Her old truck got more miles than you 



Asahi steak, brocalli and carrots. I dont know if i spelled any of that right


----------



## slip (May 7, 2013)

Welp the last day of that hunt was un eventful. Still a good day in the woods though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Her old truck got more miles than you
> 
> 
> 
> Asahi steak, brocalli and carrots. I dont know if i spelled any of that right



Even if you spelled it right I still don't know what in the world you are talking about. 
Did you eat Chinese


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Her old truck got more miles than you
> 
> 
> 
> Asahi steak, brocalli and carrots. I dont know if i spelled any of that right



Prolly got more left on it than me too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 7, 2013)

Hey Keebs..................... Buckfiddy had his car reposessed. You might can git this one purdy cheap. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=752718


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2013)

what die miss......


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Over 200, 000 miles, that Dodge is just getting broke in. My last Dakota is still pulling farm duty at +250,000. My new one only had about about 80,000 on it.





mudracing101 said:


> Her old truck got more miles than you
> Asahi steak, brocalli and carrots. I dont know if i spelled any of that right





slip said:


> Welp the last day of that hunt was un eventful. Still a good day in the woods though.


 better'n being at work, wiff a dead truck.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Even if you spelled it right I still don't know what in the world you are talking about.
> Did you eat Chinese


JAPANEESE..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Keebs..................... Buckfiddy had his car reposessed. You might can git this one purdy cheap. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=752718


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Even if you spelled it right I still don't know what in the world you are talking about.
> Did you eat Chinese


Japaneese i think, no Chinese, i leave the cat tail and rice for Keebs.



KyDawg said:


> Prolly got more left on it than me too.


----------



## slip (May 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> better'n being at work, wiff a dead truck.........



Cant argue with that.
I hope you can get her up and running again cheap!


----------



## slip (May 7, 2013)

Its amazing what a little chevy s10 with street tires can do on fresh logging roads after all this rain with just a little extra speed behind it.

Its all fun and games until a steel gate post comes outta no where. We'd still be there if we had slid 4 more inches to the left.


----------



## Da Possum (May 7, 2013)

slip said:


> Its amazing what a little chevy s10 with street tires can do on fresh logging roads after all this rain with just a little extra speed behind it.
> 
> Its all fun and games until a steel gate post comes outta no where. We'd still be there if we had slid 4 more inches to the left.



Did ya hit the post?


----------



## lilD1188 (May 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:
			
		

> Even if you spelled it right I still don't know what in the world you are talking about.
> Did you eat Chinese



Asahi is really really yummy japanese food!!! 


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## turtlebug (May 7, 2013)




----------



## lilD1188 (May 7, 2013)

Now i want some chinese or asahi..

Yard work makes ya hungry!!7


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## slip (May 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Did ya hit the post?



Nah he missed it by about 4 inches


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> what die miss......



You missed the big speedo give away.


----------



## Da Possum (May 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You missed the big speedo give away.



Did you when it again????


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## rydert (May 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I sat on a foodplot in Lee county this afternoon. The wind and clouds must have spooked the turkeys cause i didn't see anything but a fairly large water moccassin. He left while i was deciding whether to waste a turkey load on him.



when you hunt like this do you do any calling?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> when you hunt like this do you do any calling?



Just soft feeding clucks and purrs every 15 minutes or so. I have NEVER heard a hen cutt or yelp in the afternoon so i don't do it. 99% of the time a gobbler will come in silent in the afternoon. Got to keep your head on a swivel.


----------



## Da Possum (May 7, 2013)

rydert said:


> when you hunt like this do you do any calling?



I hope he's not on his cell phone yapping it up while he's turkey hunting.  No wonder you neva kilt anything


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just soft feeding clucks and purrs every 15 minutes or so. I have NEVER heard a hen cutt or yelp in the afternoon so i don't do it. 99% of the time a gobbler will come in silent in the afternoon. Got to keep your head on a swivel.






thanks


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I hope he's not on his cell phone yapping it up while he's turkey hunting.  No wonder you neva kilt anything





idjit.............................


----------



## Da Possum (May 7, 2013)




----------



## rydert (May 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>





read my sig line..........this time it actually is da truf


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I hope he's not on his cell phone yapping it up while he's turkey hunting.  No wonder you neva kilt anything



cluck, purr, look around, text Bugsy, look around, answer text, cluck, purr, text bubbette, look around, answer text, cluck, purr, look around, open GON, look around while page loading, cluck, purr, read page, look around, leave GON to answer text, cluck, purr, look around, take nap.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

slip said:


> Its amazing what a little chevy s10 with street tires can do on fresh logging roads after all this rain with just a little extra speed behind it.
> 
> Its all fun and games until a steel gate post comes outta no where. We'd still be there if we had slid 4 more inches to the left.


Ahhhh, bahaing the S10, good times



turtlebug said:


>


Did you find the right booth


lilD1188 said:


> Now i want some chinese or asahi..
> 
> Yard work makes ya hungry!!7
> 
> ...


Back to yard work girl



rhbama3 said:


>


What up Bama


hdm03 said:


>



What for you keep beating that dead horse


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Did you when it again????



No, I never enter a contest to win something I can't use.


----------



## rydert (May 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No, I never enter a contest to win something I can't use.



come on now..............we're all friends here


----------



## lilD1188 (May 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:
			
		

> Back to yard work girl



Cant misterbooger is fussy!!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## kracker (May 7, 2013)

I think I have found my new theme song, some others can relate to it as well...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 7, 2013)

Later ya'll, have a good one. Keebs if ya want a ride load up.


----------



## Keebs (May 7, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll, have a good one. Keebs if ya want a ride load up.


 I hope he swings by to get me, I was lost in payroll land........ Bye ya'll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 7, 2013)

Evenin


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2013)

evening, Cuz!
Taco salad for supper here.
I swear i tried to call my season over after i pulled all my trailcams last weekend, but i MAY have to try it one last time saturday. As usual, the fates have decided Richland shall be hammered by rainstorms this coming weekend.


----------



## Hankus (May 7, 2013)

Dothawgs here.....yeehaw


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Dothawgs here.....yeehaw



put some chili and onions on it. maybe a side of bbq chips. Gotta put some lipstick on those ground up pig lips.


----------



## Hankus (May 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> put some chili and onions on it. maybe a side of bbq chips. Gotta put some lipstick on those ground up pig lips.



57 an ketchup


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 7, 2013)

Evenin' folks

I won't be on long

Got a splittin' headache


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Evenin' folks
> 
> I won't be on long
> 
> Got a splittin' headache



Must be allergies. Your left eye on your right head looks a little puffy. 
Take some good drugs and call it a night, bro. Headaches and reading puter screens don't go together.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Must be allergies. Your left eye on your right head looks a little puffy.
> Take some good drugs and call it a night, bro. Headaches and reading puter screens don't go together.



Past time for me. Now. Which door is it?


----------



## Hankus (May 7, 2013)




----------



## slip (May 7, 2013)

Yep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 8, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to all of you.  Unfortunately, the white screen has been the major attraction again for the past 45 minutes.  

Hope everyone has a good day and will pass it on.  Now where is the coffee???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2013)

here it is





remember it is only uphill one way on humpday


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2013)

Morning, running a lil slow this morning...... Crap, i forgot to pick Keebs up on the way in this morning.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, running a lil slow this morning...... Crap, i forgot to pick Keebs up on the way in this morning.


yeah, thanks a lot!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah, thanks a lot!



Did you ride your horsey to work


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you ride your horsey to work


 I had to walk....................  naw rode in da Big Dodge......
AND I have a WORKING TILLER!!!!!!!!!It got delivered yesterday wiff a brand spankin new motor! Now I have to negotiate the payments 'cause it was supposed to just have a new gas tank.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I had to walk....................  naw rode in da BIG DODGE......
> AND I have a WORKING TILLER!!!!!!!!!It got delivered yesterday wiff a brand spankin new motor! Now I have to negotiate the payments 'cause it was supposed to just have a new gas tank.....



What?? your broom broke down too??


----------



## turtlebug (May 8, 2013)

Spotlight 

Bait just buried my big eyed ninjee chopping baby. 

Rest in peace little Ironman.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Spotlight
> 
> Bait just buried my big eyed ninjee chopping baby.
> 
> Rest in peace little Ironman.



Sorry. So you'll be takin that cat i offered now??


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What?? your broom broke down too??


I'm getting a new paint job on it, smartbutt!


turtlebug said:


> Spotlight
> 
> Bait just buried my big eyed ninjee chopping baby.
> 
> Rest in peace little Ironman.


aaawww, I'm sorry................ still no sign of the missing one??  what happened to Ironman???????


mudracing101 said:


> Sorry. So you'll be takin that cat i offered now??


No No: Miss Vic would have your hide & you know it!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 8, 2013)

Why good day folks  Still a bit early here and getting ready to get outside and do some of that retirement hard work  but just PONDERING and WONDERING ( no WANDERING yet) iffin anyone wanted to take a few of these off my hands. Getting crowed around HIA and the 2, 4 cup fuel tanks are being drained in 2 days


----------



## Da Possum (May 8, 2013)

Very mice pic; Mike!!


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2013)

hey.....what dye miss?


----------



## stringmusic (May 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Very mice pic; Mike!!



Those ain't mice, they're hummin'birds ya idjit.


----------



## stringmusic (May 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.....what dye miss?



You missed hdm thankin' that some birds was some mice.


Turtle's cat done died, and Keebs truck done died too.


----------



## Da Possum (May 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Those ain't mice, they're hummin'birds ya idjit.



I thought they were those flying mice


----------



## stringmusic (May 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I thought they were those flying mice



Naw, them flyin' mice woulda done eat ol' Mike up if he woulda tried to take a pitcha of them.


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2013)

i'm skeered of flying mice.............they will git in yo hair


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2013)

Time to go home and eat some left over cheekun wings


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why good day folks  Still a bit early here and getting ready to get outside and do some of that retirement hard work  but just PONDERING and WONDERING ( no WANDERING yet) iffin anyone wanted to take a few of these off my hands. Getting crowed around HIA and the 2, 4 cup fuel tanks are being drained in 2 days


They're getting cranked up here too, I only have a couple so far! 'bout time you stopped in from all your retirement work you've had Rebecca doing for you!


rydert said:


> hey.....what dye miss?


you really need to learn to keep up........


stringmusic said:


> You missed hdm thankin' that some birds was some mice.
> 
> 
> Turtle's cat done died, and Keebs truck done died too.


not "DD style" but that 'bout sums it up........


mudracing101 said:


> Time to go home and eat some left over cheekun wings


 runnin gear here!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2013)

Afternoon youngins, trying to do a little work in the garden before the next wave of rain comes through. Still to wet to do much other than set out rutabagers.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Spotlight
> 
> Bait just buried my big eyed ninjee chopping baby.
> 
> Rest in peace little Ironman.



Oh no!!!! 
What happened to him?


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, trying to do a little work in the garden before the next wave of rain comes through. Still to wet to do much other than set out rutabagers.


Them thangs make fun exploding targets


----------



## slip (May 8, 2013)

My gawd it felt good to sleep in again.

But i woke up without a voice. Dunno who took it, but i didnt need it anyway.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, trying to do a little work in the garden before the next wave of rain comes through. Still to wet to do much other than set out rutabagers.





slip said:


> My gawd it felt good to sleep in again.
> 
> But i woke up without a voice. Dunno who took it, but i didnt need it anyway.


you didn't use it much no way...........


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2013)

kracker said:


> Them thangs make fun exploding targets



They keep the Badgers out of my radishes.


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They keep the Badgers out of my radishes.



y'all got all kinda critters up in Kentucky........ever seen any flying mice or any speedosaurus.......


----------



## Da Possum (May 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> y'all got all kinda critters up in Kentucky........ever seen any flying mice or any speedosaurus.......



The flying mice are only in Washington around Mike's place......


----------



## Da Possum (May 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They keep the Badgers out of my radishes.



Badgers taste good


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> The flying mice are only in Washington around Mike's place......



my bad


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Badgers taste good


----------



## Da Possum (May 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> my bad



It's ok little fella; don't beat yo self up ova it


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It's ok little fella; don't beat yo self up ova it






and I was really trying


----------



## slip (May 8, 2013)

Kydawg this site has a lot of info about keeping badgers away. Gotta watch the entire video though.

http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2013)

Man what a lunch I am KING.


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2013)

slip said:


> Kydawg this site has a lot of info about keeping badgers away. Gotta watch the entire video though.
> 
> http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/





I can't believe I actually clicked that link


----------



## Da Possum (May 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Man what a lunch I am KING.



King Mudhole?????  Now that's just silly!


----------



## Da Possum (May 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> I can't believe I actually clicked that link



I can


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2013)

slip said:


> Kydawg this site has a lot of info about keeping badgers away. Gotta watch the entire video though.
> 
> http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/


 ohmy, you are BAD today!!!!!!


----------



## slip (May 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> I can't believe I actually clicked that link


Well did you watch the entire thing??


hdm03 said:


> I can



Me too.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> I can't believe I actually clicked that link


serves ya right!


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> King Mudhole?????  Now that's just silly!



Mudhole.......that makes me giggle......




hdm03 said:


> I can


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2013)

slip said:


> Well did you watch the entire thing??



yes...........



Keebs said:


> serves ya right!



yes it does...........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I can





hdm03 said:


> King Mudhole?????  Now that's just silly!


Yeah, but King none the less


rydert said:


> Mudhole.......that makes me giggle......



Kind of like Ry Dirt


----------



## slip (May 8, 2013)

"Pink" ... If Quack had kids.


----------



## turtlebug (May 8, 2013)

Spotlight (Ironman) decided to play in the road last night/early this morning. 

I went outside to feed them before I left for work and noticed he was missing. Bait, Mini-Me and I all walked outside to leave at the same time and I said "I don't know where Spotlight is". I got in my car, pulled out and looked left and there he was, right in front of the house on the main road.  I pulled over and just cried. He was so beautiful and funny. Almost kept me laughing as much as Baron Von Poopiehead. 

I give up on black cats. They keep breaking my heart.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Spotlight (Ironman) decided to play in the road last night/early this morning.
> 
> I went outside to feed them before I left for work and noticed he was missing. Bait, Mini-Me and I all walked outside to leave at the same time and I said "I don't know where Spotlight is". I got in my car, pulled out and looked left and there he was, right in front of the house on the main road.  I pulled over and just cried. He was so beautiful and funny. Almost kept me laughing as much as Baron Von Poopiehead.
> 
> I give up on black cats. They keep breaking my heart.


 

Bug so sorry to hear about your cat. Them critters just have a way of slippin into our hearts 

As far as FLYIN MICE well not really that many of them around here but when Whiskers catches a chipmunk he likes to bring them in the house and flip them in the air. Only problem they ain't dead yet and they get away lucky I can just turn Chase loose on em and problem solved  Oh and Whiskers finally caught a Hummer but set it down to play with it and it got away. Poor thing had been tryin so hard to catch one, oh well he's got more targets to try for and they do love to torment him


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Spotlight (Ironman) decided to play in the road last night/early this morning.
> 
> I went outside to feed them before I left for work and noticed he was missing. Bait, Mini-Me and I all walked outside to leave at the same time and I said "I don't know where Spotlight is". I got in my car, pulled out and looked left and there he was, right in front of the house on the main road.  I pulled over and just cried. He was so beautiful and funny. Almost kept me laughing as much as Baron Von Poopiehead.
> 
> I give up on black cats. They keep breaking my heart.


----------



## turtlebug (May 8, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Bug so sorry to hear about your cat. Them critters just have a way of slippin into our hearts
> 
> As far as FLYIN MICE well not really that many of them around here but when Whiskers catches a chipmunk he likes to bring them in the house and flip them in the air. Only problem they ain't dead yet and they get away lucky I can just turn Chase loose on em and problem solved  Oh and Whiskers finally caught a Hummer but set it down to play with it and it got away. Poor thing had been tryin so hard to catch one, oh well he's got more targets to try for and they do love to torment him



Awe Mike, so glad to see you back!  

BEAUTIFUL PIC!  
Thanks and I know what you mean. Those strays that need a home are a special bunch. I hate that I couldn't bring him in but my old indoor cats don't mesh well with strangers. 




mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## stringmusic (May 8, 2013)

Hate to see you lose that cat turtlebug, pets mean a lot to us!

I'd cry for days if I lost my dog.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Hate to see you loose that cat turtlebug, pets mean a lot to us!
> 
> I'd cry for days if I lost my dog.



Girly boy


----------



## Da Possum (May 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Girly boy



He is a little sissy......


----------



## slip (May 8, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Tbug.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Girly boy





hdm03 said:


> He is a little sissy......



He just in touch wit his senthsative side.


----------



## stringmusic (May 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Girly boy





hdm03 said:


> He is a little sissy......



pfffffttt, y'all wouldn't say that if y'all seen me dancin' with my high topped shoes, skinny jeans and baby blue tank top.


Y'all would be thankin', dat strang is a manly man!!


----------



## stringmusic (May 8, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> He just in touch wit his senthsative side.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> pfffffttt, y'all wouldn't say that if y'all seen me dancin' with my high topped shoes, skinny jeans and baby blue tank top.
> 
> 
> Y'all would be thankin', dat strang is a manly man!!


 
Grrreat... thanks for the visual.... NOT


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> He just in touch wit his senthsative side.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Spotlight (Ironman) decided to play in the road last night/early this morning.
> 
> I went outside to feed them before I left for work and noticed he was missing. Bait, Mini-Me and I all walked outside to leave at the same time and I said "I don't know where Spotlight is". I got in my car, pulled out and looked left and there he was, right in front of the house on the main road.  I pulled over and just cried. He was so beautiful and funny. Almost kept me laughing as much as Baron Von Poopiehead.
> 
> I give up on black cats. They keep breaking my heart.


 
I certainly know the pain. My black cat (teen years) was run down by a pack of dogs and as she ran to get away she hit our front door so hard the poor thing severed her back. We had to put her down. Really sad day.  She was also real funny and was a youthful 16 yr old when it happened.
Lea, I know you'll cherish memories and pics of your cat, as I still do mine.


----------



## stringmusic (May 8, 2013)

StriperAddict said:


> Grrreat... thanks for the visual.... NOT



You don't want to see me dancin'?......


----------



## rydert (May 8, 2013)

wow.......this discussion went down hill fast after I left


sorry to hear about your cat turtlebug


----------



## turtlebug (May 8, 2013)

slip said:


> Sorry for your loss Tbug.





StriperAddict said:


> I certainly know the pain. My black cat (teen years) was run down by a pack of dogs and as she ran to get away she hit our front door so hard the poor thing severed her back. We had to put her down. Really sad day.  She was also real funny and was a youthful 16 yr old when it happened.
> Lea, I know you'll cherish memories and pics of your cat, as I still do mine.





rydert said:


> wow.......this discussion went down hill fast after I left
> 
> 
> sorry to hear about your cat turtlebug



Thanks again y'all. I guess I'm upset but you're talking about a woman who has anywhere from 3 to 17 cats in her yard at one time. I'm afraid it's going to be a neverending cycle. 


On a good note (I guess it might be) when I left to go get Mini-Me from school, I had to climb under my car and physically remove Sammich. Her entire demeanor is weird. I put her on the porch and left. 

We just got home and I found her in the "birthing box" I made for her. 

Now whether she's actually in labor, which judging from her breathing and "LEAVE ME THE BLANK ALONE WOMAN" attitude, is a huge possibility or if she's just trying to escape the sun, I don't know.    

I can tell you, when she does birth them babies, I'm gonna grab onto the most playful one and get myself a kitty papoose and never let that sucker down except to potty and eat.


----------



## turtlebug (May 8, 2013)

So I'm back on a sunflower seed kick.  

I stopped and bought a bag of David's JUMBO sunflower seeds. 

They're not any better and aren't near as salty as the regular ones.  


The Ranch are okay but I'm fixin to try a small bag of the dill pickle flavored.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> So I'm back on a sunflower seed kick.
> 
> I stopped and bought a bag of David's JUMBO sunflower seeds.
> 
> ...



Love the ranch ones and youre right Davids aint as good or salty

Keebs lets go , later ya'll


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2013)

rydert said:


> yes...........
> 
> 
> 
> yes it does...........





mudracing101 said:


> Love the ranch ones and youre right Davids aint as good or salty
> 
> Keebs lets go , later ya'll


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2013)

Badgers are not good to eat. They have a bite to them.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2013)

I can't believe i was actually stupid enough to agree to go to a wedding sunday and turkey season ends wednesday. I guess when someone helps you fix your toilets, you are friends for life.
I went to the lease and set up a ground blind in the only place that had more than 2 turkey pic's in a week. The last forecast i saw calls for a 50% chance of rain saturday, but i'm not about to risk getting these custom calls wet by trying to run and gun. 
Bugsy, i'm so sorry about spotlight.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2013)

What'd i miss? I'll have to catch up later, I reckon.

Anyway, Some Sweet Home!!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't believe i was actually stupid enough to agree to go to a wedding sunday and turkey season ends wednesday. I guess when someone helps you fix your toilets, you are friends for life.
> I went to the lease and set up a ground blind in the only place that had more than 2 turkey pic's in a week. The last forecast i saw calls for a 50% chance of rain saturday, but i'm not about to risk getting these custom calls wet by trying to run and gun.
> Bugsy, i'm so sorry about spotlight.



Thanks 

I'm off til Wednesday. Gonna see if I can scare up a gobbler myself.


----------



## kracker (May 8, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2013)

pan seared tuna steak on a bed of baby spinach and french fries.

Man, i am so ready to get back in the woods!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2013)

I'm wiff you Jeffro. Wha'd I miss.
Sorry bout Keebs truck. Sorry bout TBugs cat. Dang
I aint feelin so good mysep. What up with that


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2013)

Dang turtlebug, hate to hear about your cat. I got my daughter a shi tzu puppy for valentines day. Saturday night She fell off our bed and broke her leg. I rushed her to the emergency vet that night, all they did was splint it and gave me pain pills for her $320, and told us to take her in to our regular vet monday, he said she needs surgery, so off to UGA monday night, she had to get somekind of implant put in, surgery was today, the estimate was between $1,800 and $2,500. She is in ICU right now  I am waiting to here what the final cost will be, but she is not being released until saturday or sunday, and just to keep her is $60-$130 a day.   Sometimes I am just to nice of a person, I love my daughter, but I should have just put the dog down. I have been stressing this all week. I was planning on getting a new lawn mower, but that is not happening now. I have thought about posting this all week, but have been to imberassed to tell anyone how stupid I am for paying this much for a four pound dog.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2013)

mattech said:


> Dang turtlebug, hate to hear about your cat. I got my daughter a shi tzu puppy for valentines day. Saturday night She fell off our bed and broke her leg. I rushed her to the emergency vet that night, all they did was splint it and gave me pain pills for her $320, and told us to take her in to our regular vet monday, he said she needs surgery, so off to UGA monday night, she had to get somekind of implant put in, surgery was today, the estimate was between $1,800 and $2,500. She is in ICU right now  I am waiting to here what the final cost will be, but she is not being released until saturday or sunday, and just to keep her is $60-$130 a day.   Sometimes I am just to nice of a person, I love my daughter, but I should have just put the dog down. I have been stressing this all week. I was planning on getting a new lawn mower, but that is not happening now. I have thought about posting this all week, but have been to imberassed to tell anyone how stupid I am for paying this much for a four pound dog.



You are not stupid, you are just being a Great father. Good for you.


----------



## turtlebug (May 8, 2013)

mattech said:


> Dang turtlebug, hate to hear about your cat. I got my daughter a shi tzu puppy for valentines day. Saturday night She fell off our bed and broke her leg. I rushed her to the emergency vet that night, all they did was splint it and gave me pain pills for her $320, and told us to take her in to our regular vet monday, he said she needs surgery, so off to UGA monday night, she had to get somekind of implant put in, surgery was today, the estimate was between $1,800 and $2,500. She is in ICU right now  I am waiting to here what the final cost will be, but she is not being released until saturday or sunday, and just to keep her is $60-$130 a day.   Sometimes I am just to nice of a person, I love my daughter, but I should have just put the dog down. I have been stressing this all week. I was planning on getting a new lawn mower, but that is not happening now. I have thought about posting this all week, but have been to imberassed to tell anyone how stupid I am for paying this much for a four pound dog.



Not stupid at all. You're a daddy with a heart.  

I know those UGA specialists are $$$.  

Our great dane had a dog heart-attack.  and our vet had to fax EKG's and talk with a canine cardiologist up there to plan his treatment. A week and about $1,000 later, we still had to have him put down. One of the very few times I've seen Fishbait cry. Spike was HIS dog, we all loved him and he loved us, even me after I ran over his tail and broke it as a puppy.  In the end though, he was BAIT'S DOG.  

Our dobie loves everyone equally. She says they all taste the same.   

No more dogs for us period when Reese-Cup is gone.


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2013)

Thanks yall, its nice to get a few positive comments from this, my mom called me an idiot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2013)

truck Keebohadtohitcharide.  sorry
tbug and kitty cats, been a rough two weeks.  may good news follow

well the dog woke me and wanted out.   so it is coffee now or more shut eye? 

going the thirstthursday route


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 9, 2013)

Gobblin, Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to you and to all of you drivelers out there this morning.

Thanks to your dog for getting you up really early so that the fresh brewed coffee is plentiful this morning.  I will be glad to take a couple of cups from you.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2013)

Mernin kids


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2013)

Stoooopid septic tank is full.....


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

I don't think I could sleep late if I tried. 


Mernin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2013)

Mornin, Busy busy day!


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Stoooopid septic tank is full.....


Always a fun way to start the day

Good luck with it...


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2013)

Morning yall, sitting behind some school buses, going to Perry PFA on a field trip with my son.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> truck Keebohadtohitcharide.  sorry
> tbug and kitty cats, been a rough two weeks.  may good news follow


new computer has been ordered for da wittle dodge......... $200, not counting the other stuff he's done put on it to see if it'd fix it!


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids





turtlebug said:


> I don't think I could sleep late if I tried.
> 
> 
> Mernin


 I can............... ask Mud, he knows!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, Busy busy day!


 


mattech said:


> Morning yall, sitting behind some school buses, going to Perry PFA on a field trip with my son.


 no posting & driving!!!!!!!No No:


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2013)

Not driving yet, just watching the kids load up at school.lol


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> Not driving yet, just watching the kids load up at school.lol


~whew~ ok.............. ask Chief, I no like texting/posting & driving!No No:


----------



## stringmusic (May 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> Dang turtlebug, hate to hear about your cat. I got my daughter a shi tzu puppy for valentines day. Saturday night She fell off our bed and broke her leg. I rushed her to the emergency vet that night, all they did was splint it and gave me pain pills for her $320, and told us to take her in to our regular vet monday, he said she needs surgery, so off to UGA monday night, she had to get somekind of implant put in, surgery was today, the estimate was between $1,800 and $2,500. She is in ICU right now  I am waiting to here what the final cost will be, but she is not being released until saturday or sunday, and just to keep her is $60-$130 a day.   Sometimes I am just to nice of a person, I love my daughter, but I should have just put the dog down. I have been stressing this all week. I was planning on getting a new lawn mower, but that is not happening now. I have thought about posting this all week, but have been to imberassed to tell anyone how stupid I am for paying this much for a four pound dog.



Dang bro! That is pretty rough.

Although as everbody already knows, I'd cry bout my doggy, so I'd shell out some cash on him too.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 9, 2013)

Aw another pretty morning   Woke up breathin, am upright and no ones throwin dirt on me   Sure is a good start


----------



## rydert (May 9, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Dang bro! That is pretty rough.
> 
> Although as everbody already knows, I'd cry bout my doggy, so I'd shell out some cash on him too.



yep.......what strang said......


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

One kitten down!!! 

Sammich is birfin:


----------



## rydert (May 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> One kitten down!!!
> 
> Sammich is birfin:



ain't cha supposed to be boiling water or something?


----------



## Hornet22 (May 9, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Aw another pretty morning   Woke up breathin, am upright and no ones throwin dirt on me   Sure is a good start



What Mike said


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> ain't cha supposed to be boiling water or something?



Trust me, I called Bait's mom (who is a kitty expert, even gave a kitten CPR  ) and was screaming "What do I do, what do I do?"   


Baby #1.  
She's got her head turned and is cleaning off baby #2. Can't tell what it looks like just yet.


----------



## Da Possum (May 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> ain't cha supposed to be boiling water or something?



And you need some towels to, two, too I think


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Trust me, I called Bait's mom (who is a kitty expert, even gave a kitten CPR  ) and was screaming "What do I do, what do I do?"
> 
> 
> Baby #1.
> She's got her head turned and is cleaning off baby #2. Can't tell what it looks like just yet.



Congrats grandma Bugsy. 

Our dept just gut a cussin out by the Japanese GM. Only understood bout half of it. 
Seems like we are supposed to keep a plant under construction spotless


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Trust me, I called Bait's mom (who is a kitty expert, even gave a kitten CPR  ) and was screaming "What do I do, what do I do?"
> 
> 
> Baby #1.
> She's got her head turned and is cleaning off baby #2. Can't tell what it looks like just yet.


 
Looks like all is going well for momma cat and the little ones

Congrats Tbug


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Congrats grandma Bugsy.
> 
> Our dept just gut a cussin out by the Japanese GM. Only understood bout half of it.
> Seems like we are supposed to keep a plant under construction spotless



Should've cussed back in Spanish.  





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Looks like all is going well for momma cat and the little ones
> 
> Congrats Tbug





Thanks.  


I assume it's normal for mama kitty to take a nap in between births.  

She's all rolled up around the two and is snoozing. Either that or she's just waiting on the next birth spasm.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 9, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Congrats grandma Bugsy.
> 
> Our dept just gut a cussin out by the Japanese GM. Only understood bout half of it.
> Seems like we are supposed to keep a plant under construction spotless


 

Press one for English otherwise hang up


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Aw another pretty morning   Woke up breathin, am upright and no ones throwin dirt on me   Sure is a good start


 Mornin Mikey!



Sterlo58 said:


> Congrats grandma Bugsy.
> 
> Our dept just gut a cussin out by the Japanese GM. Only understood bout half of it.
> Seems like we are supposed to keep a plant under construction spotless


 decisions, decisions, clean or work, work or clean......... sheesh...........


turtlebug said:


> I assume it's normal for mama kitty to take a nap in between births.
> 
> She's all rolled up around the two and is snoozing. Either that or she's just waiting on the next birth spasm.


 Yep, let nature take it's course! Congrats!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2013)

Baby kittens!


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Congrats grandma Bugsy.
> 
> Our dept just gut a cussin out by the Japanese GM. Only understood bout half of it.
> Seems like we are supposed to keep a plant under construction spotless


I still don't trust them sneaky japs, tell him you're ready to fire up the Enola Gay again.....if that doesn't work the middle finger is still universally understood.


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

#3 just arrived.  

Doesn't look like there's gonna be much variety here. All Siamese looking.  

#2 is the tiniest so far. She was ignoring it. I put gloves on, cleaned and warmed him up, rubbed him to stimulate his breathing and he finally started crying.

I put him up close to her but she was doing that umbilical cord/placenta (gross) thing so I'll go check again in a little while.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Mikey!
> 
> 
> decisions, decisions, clean or work, work or clean......... sheesh...........
> ...


 

HOWDY KEEBS 

Kind of in the same boat "Do some work or just GOOF off ? " Till then guess just grab up the camera and mush a few shots. Kind of funny just noticed I have shot over 10,000 shots since I got the Nikon and that don't count the ones with the Kodak that likes to go for rides with me


----------



## slip (May 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> I still don't trust them sneaky japs, tell him you're ready to fire up the Enola Gay again.....if that doesn't work the middle finger is still universally understood.


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

What's with the highlighted and underlined words now?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2013)

Septic werk is high dolla and very stanky


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 9, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Our dept just gut a cussin out by the Japanese GM. Only understood bout half of it.
> Seems like we are supposed to keep a plant under construction spotless




Neil,
You were lucky if you understood half of it because when I was there recently, four of us were having a discussion with your President out in the production area and I surely couldn't understand what he was trying to say. He was concerned if we would have the furnace system back up and running before the end of that day and we were assuring him that the work would be finished and they could be back up and running in a few minutes. Thankfully, he had another guy with him that could understand and speak English fairly well and was somewhat translating our message to him. He began to smile at that point. I hope to be doing some business on your side of the plant fairly soon as well.

I am typing up a proposal right now for your Senior Die Cast Engineer in the other building. Hopefully, he will be ordering several items fairly soon.


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2013)

Sounds like a fun day tbug. Uga just called and said she is doing great. Cost is going to be rite at $2000. On a positive the fishing education center is a very nice place, we are at lunch already.


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Septic werk is high dolla and very stanky


I had to have mine done a few years ago. I've known the owner of the company that did it all my life and nothing fazes him.

He had two workers that morning, one new man and a woman that had worked for him several years. When the lid was pulled the new guy went behind a tree and started throwing up while everyone else laughed, about that time the owner got a call from the truck saying he was about 20 minutes away and did he need anything brought over. 

At the same time the lady worker said she hadn't had breakfast and got on the phone and had the driver stop to get her a BEC biscuit, the new guy went back behind his tree and lost everything he had ate since 2nd grade.

The rest of us laughed and laughed. Good times...


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What's with the highlighted and underlined words now?


where?


blood on the ground said:


> Septic werk is high dolla and very stanky





mattech said:


> Sounds like a fun day tbug. Uga just called and said she is doing great. Cost is going to be rite at $2000. On a positive the fishing education center is a very nice place, we are at lunch already.


What's the price of that young'un being forever grateful........


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

mattech said:


> Sounds like a fun day tbug. Uga just called and said she is doing great. Cost is going to be rite at $2000. On a positive the fishing education center is a very nice place, we are at lunch already.



It could've been a lot more. At least you have a number and will be daddy of the year for a lifetime.  

It's fun alright.  I was laying down being nosey and she was curled up. I was about 3 feet away and all of a sudden #3 just slid right out.  I forced myself to watch but man I'm still a little... EWE!    

I gave her some water and laid down on the ground and stuck my hand under the car and scratched her ears and rubbed her head. She deserved a little pampering.  





Keebs said:


> where?




I just realized I downloaded a free game ap the other day, I bet it's some stupid thing on my computer.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> I still don't trust them sneaky japs, tell him you're ready to fire up the Enola Gay again.....if that doesn't work the middle finger is still universally understood.



Kracker, I hear what you are saying but here is my side of that coin.  It is not uncommon for bad taste to linger for a long time.  

In my case, I worked for a company for 20 years and was an upper management employee for most of that time.  However, a Japanese Company bought out our company which had 5 plants here in the USA.  They sent me on a trip to Japan and spent a fortune on me in the process.  Then after a few years, they realized that they were not making the profits that they had anticipated so they decided to close all 5 plants here in the USA.  All of the upper management personnel were ultimately terminated before all of the plants were finally closed.  There were still two plants open when I left them.  As a result, I started my own business and I have now been self employed for the past 20 years now.  It was actually one of the best things that could have happened to me.  I have never had a bad debt in all of these years and I have been fortunate enough to pay my suppliers within 2 days of receiving their invoices.  Yes, my suppliers love me too.  I now don't answer to answer to any bosses except GOD and myself and that is a good feeling.

My company has now become a vendor of this Japanese plant that Neil is employed with.  When I first visited their plant, I was very glad to see these Japanese were NOW manufacturing parts that had previously been made in Japan.  With this new plant, they have brought many new jobs for Americans and many north Georgians are now employed with fairly high paying jobs at this location.  They are currently expanding the original plant location and manufacturing other types of parts needed for their automobiles.  That is a real boost in the economy for Georgia overall.

As bad as my original experience of 20 years ago was involving the Japanese gentleman (he owned a total of 38 different companies around the world) that bought out our company and ran it into the ground, I am happy to become a supplier of this current plant located in north Georgia and also the new one that is being constructed right beside it now.  I will be smiling all the way to the bank when I receive their checks as payments for their goods. 

While I am at their plant, I won't mention the Enola Gay and I will most probably not think about my middle finger either.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I just realized I downloaded a free game ap the other day, I bet it's some stupid thing on my computer.


 time to run a scan!


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Kracker, I hear what you are saying but here is my side of that coin.  It is not uncommon for bad taste to linger for a long time.
> 
> In my case, I worked for a company for 20 years and was an upper management employee for most of that time.  However, a Japanese Company bought out our company which had 5 plants here in the USA.  They sent me on a trip to Japan and spent a fortune on me in the process.  Then after a few years, they realized that they were not making the profits that they had anticipated so they decided to close all 5 plants here in the USA.  All of the upper management personnel were ultimately terminated before all of the plants were finally closed.  There were still two plants open when I left them.  As a result, I started my own business and I have now been self employed for the past 20 years now.  It was actually one of the best things that could have happened to me.  I have never had a bad debt in all of these years and I have been fortunate enough to pay my suppliers within 2 days of receiving their invoices.  Yes, my suppliers love me too.  I now don't answer to answer to any bosses except GOD and myself and that is a good feeling.
> 
> ...



Eagle Eye, my post was 90% in jest. I've read enough of your posts to know that you've been successful in your business because of hard work and taking care of your customers. This really makes me happy for you, you seem to be reaping the benefits of your labor, this make my capitalistic heart smile.

My problem comes from dealing with worldwide distributors that would come into our manufacturing facility and automatically judge us on preconceived notions. Our machine shop, while small, was state of the art at the time. Someone would usually be filmed running through the steps of machining a certain part and QCing it until it left our dept. Guess who usually got stuck doing the dog and pony show?? That's right, the hillbilly. I had to smile and laugh with them, all the while they were having a good time with my drawl and apprehension around the cameras.

During this time I dealt with Japanese, Germans, Chinese, Italians and folks from The African Continent. The Africans were by far the nicest, Italians next, The Chinese were pretty much straight up business and if I spoke German or Japanese we probably would have had an international incident.

My world dealings were very small compared to yours, but it did influence my feelings towards other business cultures, right or wrong.

Like I said earlier, I wish you continued success with your business.


BTW, how is your girlfriend in Texas doing?


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

I think it's 3. Not 100% but she was flat out snoring so I wasn't gonna bother her.    

She finally accepted the itty bitty guy and let him nurse. Gonna give her another hour and then move them so I can drive my darned car.  

I've already got my fave picked out.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2013)

Afternoon youngins on a lovely Day in the Bluegrass. Nice Kittens Turtle.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins on a lovely Day in the Bluegrass. _*Nice Kittens Turtle*_.


 ONLY on GON can someone read this & understand!


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I think it's 3. Not 100% but she was flat out snoring so I wasn't gonna bother her.
> 
> She finally accepted the itty bitty guy and let him nurse. Gonna give her another hour and then move them so I can drive my darned car.
> 
> I've already got my fave picked out.



I'm betting on the itty bitty guy


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm betting on the itty bitty guy



Yeah, I'm a sucker for the scrappy little fighter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ONLY on GON can someone read this & understand!


True dat. 


kracker said:


> I'm betting on the itty bitty guy


me too! 


turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I'm a sucker for the scrappy little fighter.


----------



## rydert (May 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins on a lovely Day in the Bluegrass. Nice Kittens Turtle. Wanna see a pic of me in my new speedo?





Keebs said:


> ONLY on GON can someone read this & understand!



I agree....................


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I'm a sucker for the scrappy little fighter.


I like da runts too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> True dat.
> 
> me too!





rydert said:


> I agree....................


lawdhavemercy


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

I REALLY need to go take a shower after lying under my car most of the day.  

BUT, I think I'll wait til after I get Mini-Me from school since I have to crawl back under there and move the little family.  

I can attest that a Toyota Camry absolutely does not have the correct ground clearance for a 42 year old fat woman.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> I agree....................



You wanna see a picture of me.....aw just forget about it



turtlebug said:


> I REALLY need to go take a shower after lying under my car most of the day.
> 
> BUT, I think I'll wait til after I get Mini-Me from school since I have to crawl back under there and move the little family.
> 
> I can attest that a Toyota Camry absolutely does not have the correct ground clearance for a 42 year old fat woman.



You could have changed the oil while you were under there.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You wanna see a picture of me.....aw just forget about it


I really think he does, want his email addy so you can send it to him?


----------



## rydert (May 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I really think he does, want his email addy so you can send it to him?



 Keebs


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You wanna see a picture of me.....aw just forget about it
> 
> 
> 
> You could have changed the oil while you were under there.



My "CHANGE MY OIL NOW" light came on yesterday.


----------



## rydert (May 9, 2013)

Where is Mudhole?..............


----------



## rydert (May 9, 2013)

oh wow.........see sig line


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> oh wow.........see sig line



Your dog even looks guilty.


----------



## rydert (May 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your dog even looks guilty.



we both are...................


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> Keebs





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your dog even looks guilty.


it does, don't it?


rydert said:


> we both are...................


Ah-HA - Busted!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2013)

Howdy Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Keebs.


 Hey swampman!!   How's your pet gator doin?
Oh and another thang, if ya gonna talk about how big a critter is, you're 'sposed to lie down next to it or at least put a hand or foot in for reference!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey swampman!!   How's your pet gator doin?
> Oh and another thang, if ya gonna talk about how big a critter is, you're 'sposed to lie down next to it or at least put a hand or foot in for reference!





If you`re talkin` about the gopher, it was too big to fit in a 5 gallon bucket. The gator, he was around 12 feet, or a touch bigger. I know where 3 more are that are bigger than that though. By a good margin.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> If you`re talkin` about the gopher, it was too big to fit in a 5 gallon bucket. The gator, he was around 12 feet, or a touch bigger. I know where 3 more are that are bigger than that though. By a good margin.


 I kept waiting on you to jump on his back if'n he was that big, but he was moving on, weren't he?
how many gator hunters are sweet talkin you now?
(I do like gator meat, I'm juss sayin.......... )


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I kept waiting on you to jump on his back if'n he was that big, but he was moving on, weren't he?
> how many gator hunters are sweet talkin you now?
> (I do like gator meat, I'm juss sayin.......... )





I figgered if I stepped up on him, he might throw me, and right there is diamondback central, with coral snakes thrown in for good measure. Not a place I want to land on my back.  

I don`t have a grudge with all those gators. Just one in particular...


----------



## rydert (May 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I figgered if I stepped up on him, he might throw me, and right there is diamondback central, with coral snakes thrown in for good measure. Not a place I want to land on my back.
> 
> I don`t have a grudge with all those gators. Just one in particular...



have you got pics. posted somewhere?.....i looked but couldn't find them?


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I figgered if I stepped up on him, he might throw me, and right there is diamondback central, with coral snakes thrown in for good measure. Not a place I want to land on my back.
> 
> I don`t have a grudge with all those gators. Just one in particular...


I need an updated sound track......... would be AWESOME if you got one of them gators talking in it!


rydert said:


> have you got pics. posted somewhere?.....i looked but couldn't find them?


 they're in the vault, you didn't get the combo to it?!!?!?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> have you got pics. posted somewhere?.....i looked but couldn't find them?



They were on my Facebook page.  Here ya go.


----------



## rydert (May 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I need an updated sound track......... would be AWESOME if you got one of them gators talking in it!
> 
> they're in the vault, you didn't get the combo to it?!!?!?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I need an updated sound track......... would be AWESOME if you got one of them gators talking in it!




If there was a video with soundtrack when old Godzilla faced off with me, ironically, Memorial Day will be 5 years ago, it wouldn`t be fit to put on here. Let`s just say The Redhead wished she was elsewhere at the time. No No:

Truthfully, it got real serious for a minute or two, I mean real serious. I`ve never had one put me in a situation like that before. It was close...

And he is still there. Saw him 3 weeks ago.


----------



## rydert (May 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> They were on my Facebook page.  Here ya go.



I'm no gator expert.........but that one looks huge, about the biggest one i've seen around here was 8' or so....it was in the ogeechee ....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'm no gator expert.........but that one looks huge, about the biggest one i've seen around here was 8' or so....it was in the ogeechee ....





That one is about 11 feet or so. Fair size lizard, but when you see a 14 footer, it dwarfs one like that. It`s got to where on Seminole in the warmer months, you are never out of sight of at least one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> That one is about 11 feet or so. Fair size lizard, but when you see a 14 footer, it dwarfs one like that. It`s got to where on Seminole in the warmer months, you are never out of sight of at least one.


The tail off of a 14 footer would make a lot of nuggets.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

rydert said:


>


  u so eazy..........


Nicodemus said:


> If there was a video with soundtrack when old Godzilla faced off with me, ironically, Memorial Day will be 5 years ago, it wouldn`t be fit to put on here. Let`s just say The Redhead wished she was elsewhere at the time. No No:
> 
> Truthfully, it got real serious for a minute or two, I mean real serious. I`ve never had one put me in a situation like that before. It was close...
> 
> And he is still there. Saw him 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The tail off of a 14 footer would make a lot of nuggets.



Bout 7-8 gallon ziplocks full


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The tail off of a 14 footer would make a lot of nuggets.





Think young and tender!  


Not rank and tough!   No No:


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

ok, with all the sad talk about my truck, I have to brag on my friend......... he works on lawn mowers/small engines on the side after his full time job.  I was loaned a light weight front tine small tiller and was told, you get it running, use it like it's yours......... well, all it really needed was a new gas tank.  It run fine, just gas would pour out of the tank......... got it took apart by another friend, got it to this other friend, granted it's been close to a year, finally reminded him again, I need to get my garden going.  He stops by the office last week to see if I had put everything in the bag that went with the tank when I dropped it off to him. Of course, I did...... red flag uh-oh - he said don't worry, I got some other ideas............. well, that sweet thangs other idea was to put me a brand spanking new 5.5 Briggs & Stratton engine on that baby & tells me when I text him for a payment plan........... "Don't worry about it".............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2013)

Fiber Optics at less than 2" deep don't hold up too well to a blade edger. I reckon the cold weather brought it closer to the surface this year cause it hasn't been an issue the last six year. 

<!--[if !mso]> <style> v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/>    <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>    <wontVertAlignInTxbx/>    <w:Word11KerningPairs/>    <w:CachedColBalance/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-qformat:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]-->


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

So I THOUGHT the ordeal was over with. Three pretty little Siamese-ish kitties that should look like Uncle Fester.

Then I left to get Mini-Me and was shocked to find one oddball baby.  

Four total. She's nursing and tending to all of them. 

Glad it's over with. Now to keep em safe, get em weaned and find them a home. 

Got a feeling the one in the middle is gonna be a big ol blockhead of a kitty like his daddy. The one on the right is the runt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Think young and tender!
> 
> 
> Not rank and tough!   No No:


So you're sayin your nuggets are safe?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're sayin your nuggets are safe?





Always!   

That fiber optic line don`t look safe!


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fiber Optics at less than 2" deep don't hold up too well to a blade edger. I reckon the cold weather brought it closer to the surface this year cause it hasn't been an issue the last six year.
> 
> <!--[if !mso]> <style> v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/>    <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>    <wontVertAlignInTxbx/>    <w:Word11KerningPairs/>    <w:CachedColBalance/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable     {mso-style-name:"Table Normal";     mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;     mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;     mso-style-noshow:yes;     mso-style-priority:99;     mso-style-qformat:yes;     mso-style-parent:"";     mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;     mso-para-margin:0in;     mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;     mso-pagination:widow-orphan;     font-size:11.0pt;     font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif";     mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri;     mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;     mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri;     mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;     mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman";     mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]-->View attachment 729940





turtlebug said:


> So I THOUGHT the ordeal was over with. Three pretty little Siamese-ish kitties that should look like Uncle Fester.
> 
> Then I left to get Mini-Me and was shocked to find one oddball baby.
> 
> ...


Aaawwwwwww


Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're sayin your nuggets are safe?


----------



## stringmusic (May 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, with all the sad talk about my truck, I have to brag on my friend......... he works on lawn mowers/small engines on the side after his full time job.  I was loaned a light weight front tine small tiller and was told, you get it running, use it like it's yours......... well, all it really needed was a new gas tank.  It run fine, just gas would pour out of the tank......... got it took apart by another friend, got it to this other friend, granted it's been close to a year, finally reminded him again, I need to get my garden going.  He stops by the office last week to see if I had put everything in the bag that went with the tank when I dropped it off to him. Of course, I did...... red flag uh-oh - he said don't worry, I got some other ideas............. well, that sweet thangs other idea was to put me a brand spanking new 5.5 Briggs & Stratton engine on that baby & tells me when I text him for a payment plan........... "Don't worry about it".............





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fiber Optics at less than 2" deep don't hold up too well to a blade edger. I reckon the cold weather brought it closer to the surface this year cause it hasn't been an issue the last six year.
> 
> <!--[if !mso]> <style> v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/>    <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>    <wontVertAlignInTxbx/>    <w:Word11KerningPairs/>    <w:CachedColBalance/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-qformat:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]-->View attachment 729940


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Always!
> 
> That fiber optic line don`t look safe!


+
It's dead now.  Got a new one laying on top of the ground. Bad thing about those type of drop services, there ain't no splicin them.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Stoooopid septic tank is full.....


We topped ours off last week and paid $205 to have it serviced. 



turtlebug said:


> What's with the highlighted and underlined words now?





KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins on a lovely Day in the Bluegrass. Nice Kittens Turtle.


Afternoon, Charlie. How's the gobbling up there?


turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I'm a sucker for the scrappy little fighter.


and cross eyes, and fat cats, and snaggletoofs, and disfigured faces and... nah. Thats enough. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fiber Optics at less than 2" deep don't hold up too well to a blade edger. I reckon the cold weather brought it closer to the surface this year cause it hasn't been an issue the last six year.
> 
> <!--[if !mso]> <style> v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/>    <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>    <wontVertAlignInTxbx/>    <w:Word11KerningPairs/>    <w:CachedColBalance/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-qformat:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]-->View attachment 729940


ruh roh....
What is up with your pic? I got a full page of puter gibberish when i quoted your post. 


turtlebug said:


> So I THOUGHT the ordeal was over with. Three pretty little Siamese-ish kitties that should look like Uncle Fester.
> 
> Then I left to get Mini-Me and was shocked to find one oddball baby.
> 
> ...



Oh lawd, she's gonna name them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What is up with your pic? I got a full page of puter gibberish when i quoted your post.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



When i qouted your pic post, this is what came up:


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fiber Optics at less than 2" deep don't hold up too well to a blade edger. I reckon the cold weather brought it closer to the surface this year cause it hasn't been an issue the last six year.
> 
> <!--[if !mso]> <style> v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/>    <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>    <wontVertAlignInTxbx/>    <w:Word11KerningPairs/>    <w:CachedColBalance/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-qformat:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]-->View attachment 729940


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2013)

Quitttin TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> When i qouted your pic post, this is what came up:



Thats weird. It condensed the puter tawk. Let me try again:
--[if !mso]> <style> v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <wontVertAlignCellWithSp/>    <wontBreakConstrainedForcedTables/>    <wontVertAlignInTxbx/>    <w:Word11KerningPairs/>    <w:CachedColBalance/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-qformat:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; 	mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi;} </style> <![endif]-->View attachment 729940[/QUOTE]


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

Good news! 

Baron Von Poopiehead has been found.    

We had some new neighbors move in and apparently Baron went to investigate so they let him stay... INSIDE.  

I'm cool with that. As long as he's safe, that's all that matters. They seem to be taking care of him and I'm glad he's indoors and enjoying air conditioning.   


I think it would have been a little more neighborly to ASK if he belonged to anyone before they just took him in. I would've gladly told them to take him if they said they were gonna keep him inside, but at least he has an inside home.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good news!
> 
> Baron Von Poopiehead has been found.
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (May 9, 2013)

Lawd i still sound like darth vader.


13 days in ... this cold just wont let go.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2013)

I can't stand it. Gonna work in the morning and then go sit in the foodplot tomorrow afternoon till about 6. I'm thinking i'll take the crossbow and shotgun. Pigs or turkey, i'll be ready for either one.


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

slip said:


> Lawd i still sound like darth vader.
> 
> 
> 13 days in ... this cold just wont let go.



I was feeling so much better until a while ago. Bait is mowing and I went outside to check on Sammich and company. 

Danged dust and pollen flying everywhere. Within 30 minutes my throat got scratchy again and my head started hurting.  





rhbama3 said:


> I can't stand it. Gonna work in the morning and then go sit in the foodplot tomorrow afternoon till about 6. I'm thinking i'll take the crossbow and shotgun. Pigs or turkey, i'll be ready for either one.



I'm weighing my options. Go to the woods and wait on nothing or stay home and watch kittens grow.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I was feeling so much better until a while ago. Bait is mowing and I went outside to check on Sammich and company.
> 
> Danged dust and pollen flying everywhere. Within 30 minutes my throat got scratchy again and my head started hurting.
> 
> ...



Do you still have trailcams out? I'd check those before i made a decision. No point sitting in the rain saturday if there is ZERO chance of seeing a bird.


----------



## slip (May 9, 2013)

Why do i have two forks on the same plate.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2013)

slip said:


> Why do i have two forks on the same plate.


You fixin to do some two fisted eatin?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2013)

slip said:


> Why do i have two forks on the same plate.



Salad fork and entree fork. Duh!!


----------



## slip (May 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You fixin to do some two fisted eatin?


Wasnt plannin on it ... but since they're both here ... i'd hate for one to feel left out.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2013)

fried wild turkey nuggets and baby lima's for supper!


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

Going to check on some babies.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Going to check on some babies.



Place your bets ladies and gentlemen.....
Will the new mother and kittens be left to fend for themselves under the porch in the wilderness of Valdosta?
I don't think so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Place your bets ladies and gentlemen.....
> Will the new mother and kittens be left to fend for themselves under the porch in the wilderness of Valdosta?
> I don't think so.


Not a chance. Even if it were her last three arrows.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not a chance. Even if it were her last three arrows.



Is the rain forecast for Richland still holding at 50% for saturday? I'm going tomorrow evening and see if i can figure out where that devil bird is roosting.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Place your bets ladies and gentlemen.....
> Will the new mother and kittens be left to fend for themselves under the porch in the wilderness of Valdosta?
> I don't think so.



You will need 4 reference to adopt one.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2013)

"My Septic tank is fixed."
Original post had way TMI.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Is the rain forecast for Richland still holding at 50% for saturday? I'm going tomorrow evening and see if i can figure out where that devil bird is roosting.


Still 50% chance of Thunderstorms. If you're going hunting or fishing I'd make that more like 75%.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7806359&posted=1#post7806359

Post #4 has to be the smoothest insult I've ever seen handed over here on the forums.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7806359&posted=1#post7806359
> 
> Post #4 has to be the smoothest insult I've ever seen handed over here on the forums.



You need to read back frew some of yer post brotha


----------



## turtlebug (May 9, 2013)

Y'all ain't right.  

Sammich and her babies are tucked in their waterproof house for the evening. We've put the box under the porch and some boards around the porch so any meandering critters would have a hard time getting to the kittens, but she has room to get out. Plenty of food and water for her. She got out and sat with me for a bit and then went and laid back down. They all "plugged in" and were getting fat and sassy.  

Bait is liking the "Mini Stewie" as he calls him cause we're sure the daddy is a tabby named Stewart. I love the runt and the big one. They were the first and second born. 

Like I said on FB, I've been around animals my entire life. Even raised on a horse farm but this is the first time I've actually had a hand in an animal birth. It was pretty neat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You need to read back frew some of yer post brotha


Naw, mine are straight forward and abrasive, like 60 grit sandpaper.  That one that fella flung was just plain smooth.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2013)

Evening folks!  Long day on the north side, another one starting @ 6:00a tomorrow with an hour drive.


----------



## Hankus (May 9, 2013)

no beer left in truck


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> no beer left in truck



I have 9 or 15 in the cooler.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> no beer left in truck





Lack of preparation on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part!!...........Dude you need to think ahead!!


----------



## Doc_5729 (May 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> no beer left in truck



Good, no need to be drankin n drivelin anyway.  Hit the frig instead. 

Now don't tell me that's empty too....


----------



## slip (May 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> no beer left in truck



Knowing you, im sure that truck has a reserve tank somewhere.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have 9 or 15 in the cooler.



With age comes wisdom, and experience!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> With age comes wisdom, and experience!!



Pretty good point Ruttn, but I know a couple of fellows that age arrived for and somehow wisdom was dragging up the rear.


----------



## kracker (May 9, 2013)

Hankus said:


> no beer left in truck


Y'all notice he didn't mention likker?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Pretty good point Ruttn, but I know a couple of fellows that age arrived for and somehow wisdom was dragging up the rear.


What was it Forrest Gump said???

"Stupid is as stupid does"!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 9, 2013)

One night in Bangkok, make the tough guys tumble. 
    Hey Nick,......what's up?  Been sharpenin' my knives too bud. Hey, a shave is a shave. lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2013)

hogtrap44 said:


> One night in Bangkok, make the tough guys tumble.
> Hey Nick,......what's up?  Been sharpenin' my knives too bud. Hey, a shave is a shave. lol


Well looky here who stumbled in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2013)

Well Friday has finally arrived


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Friday has finally arrived



TGIF
 It's been a long week. Mornin dribblers


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2013)

Morning kids...cold peetza fer breakfast


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good news!
> 
> Baron Von Poopiehead has been found.
> 
> ...


  


gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Friday has finally arrived


I could hug you for the coffee this morning!!!!!!!!


Sterlo58 said:


> TGIF
> It's been a long week. Mornin dribblers


 Hey dere!


blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids...cold peetza fer breakfast


micro scrambled eggs wiff tater tots & sausage crumbled in it....... forgot the cheese!
Hey ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2013)

Hey...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2013)

hogtrap44 said:


> One night in Bangkok, make the tough guys tumble.
> Hey Nick,......what's up?  Been sharpenin' my knives too bud. Hey, a shave is a shave. lol





Howdy Craig. We`re still trying to figure out some of those artifacts you have. That one lancelate is definitely a Clovis point. Wrap it up and store it separate so it doesn`t get chipped. 

Mornin` folks.


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey...



High


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> High


you too?


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2013)

hay........goot morning, there are some interesting threads going on this morning..............


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7806359&posted=1#post7806359
> 
> Post #4 has to be the smoothest insult I've ever seen handed over here on the forums.



That was an excellent post!!!


----------



## stringmusic (May 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> hay........goot morning, there are some interesting threads going on this morning..............



It's a corn snake.


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> It's a corn snake.



yep...........


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2013)

the coyote thread that I bumped up from 2004 is picking up a little steam too................


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2013)

Any of ya`ll friends with Corey J?


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Any of ya`ll friends with Corey J?



i'm not..........


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey...





Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.


 Hi there..........


hdm03 said:


> High


 I wish...... ya know, like Matt Laurer was this morning, kinda high.........


rydert said:


> hay........goot morning, there are some interesting threads going on this morning..............


 I wouldn't know, I JUST got internet back........ lights flickered earlier, then *BAM* no internet!


rydert said:


> the coyote thread that I bumped up from 2004 is picking up a little steam too................


 you're getting good at diggin up bones..........


Nicodemus said:


> Any of ya`ll friends with Corey J?


can't say that I've talked to him.............. standing by...........


----------



## turtlebug (May 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Any of ya`ll friends with Corey J?



Nobody I know. 

And might I add that yours and Robert's responses were quite eloquent and just all around good advice for him.   





Bored.


----------



## turtlebug (May 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I wouldn't know, I JUST got internet back........ lights flickered earlier, then *BAM* no internet!





Well quit playing with the light switch.


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well quit playing with the light switch.



good one turtlebug


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well quit playing with the light switch.


 busted........ 


rydert said:


> good one turtlebug


 that reminds me............... pm incoming..........


----------



## turtlebug (May 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> good one turtlebug





Keebs said:


> busted........
> 
> that reminds me............... pm incoming..........



Yeah well if I hadn't of been beating my flat iron into submission cause it wouldn't turn on... only to figure out it wasn't plugged in, I couldn't have given you that little gem.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah well if I hadn't of been beating my flat iron into submission cause it wouldn't turn on... only to figure out it wasn't plugged in, I couldn't have given you that little gem.


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2013)

What's fer lunch?


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> busted........
> 
> that reminds me............... pm incoming..........



got it.....thanks


----------



## slip (May 10, 2013)

Time to go get Mommas 'Mothers day' stuffs ... I work this weekend so i've gotta do it today. I've worked 6 out of the last 7 weekends when it should only be every other.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What's fer lunch?


Subway!!!!!!!!!


rydert said:


> got it.....thanks





slip said:


> Time to go get Mommas 'Mothers day' stuffs ... I work this weekend so i've gotta do it today. I've worked 6 out of the last 7 weekends when it should only be every other.


Mo Money, Mo Money, Mo Money!

Iwannagotothebeach!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (May 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> What's fer lunch?



Brunswick stew


----------



## slip (May 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mo Money, Mo Money, Mo Money!
> 
> Iwannagotothebeach!!!!!!



Some how, even with working every weekend i still had my hours cut. Only by a little ... but still.

I wanna go to the mountains. Real mountains like WV or something.


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2013)

Me and my son are heading out to Project S.A.F.E. shot gun competition at Rock Eagle . Please keep us and all the other 4-H shooters in your thoughts this weekend and pray for a safe shoot.

thanks y'all


----------



## stringmusic (May 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> Me and my son are heading out to Project S.A.F.E. shot gun competition at Rock Eagle . Please keep us and all the other 4-H shooters in your thoughts this weekend and pray for a safe shoot.
> 
> thanks y'all



Hope he has a good shoot bro!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Some how, even with working every weekend i still had my hours cut. Only by a little ... but still.
> 
> I wanna go to the mountains. Real mountains like WV or something.


dang, hate that for ya.......... I wanna go to the mountains too, but in the fall.......... right now I'm hankering for the waves & salt air....... Like Mud & Quack!


rydert said:


> Me and my son are heading out to Project S.A.F.E. shot gun competition at Rock Eagle . Please keep us and all the other 4-H shooters in your thoughts this weekend and pray for a safe shoot.
> 
> thanks y'all


you got it dude!


----------



## slip (May 10, 2013)

Lately i've been craving real bad just spending a few days in the woods on my own. I think once turkey season is over and the weather is decent enough thats what ill do.


----------



## turtlebug (May 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Lately i've been craving real bad just spending a few days in the woods on my own. I think once turkey season is over and the weather is decent enough thats what ill do.



Problem right now is you're not in the woods alone, cause the buzzing/zinging noise in your ears from the skeeters won't let you be "alone".


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Lately i've been craving real bad just spending a few days in the woods on my own. I think once turkey season is over and the weather is decent enough thats what ill do.


 only problem there for me is................... that's where I live, total peace & quiet all around me............ give me saltair!!!!!


turtlebug said:


> Problem right now is you're not in the woods alone, cause the buzzing/zinging noise in your ears from the _*747 size skeeters*_ won't let you be "alone".


fixed it up right for ya!


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2013)

Bacon cheese steak plate; hashbrowns scattered; smothered and topped


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2013)

Do corn snakes eat corn? Afternoon youngins, raining hard here.


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do corn snakes eat corn? Afternoon youngins, raining hard here.



I don't know; axe Strang.......he seems to be the resident expert on corn snakes


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do corn snakes eat corn? Afternoon youngins, raining hard here.


No No: you know better'n that.......... can't beweive a southgawja boy even axed such a qwestion.........


----------



## stringmusic (May 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't know; axe Strang.......he seems to be the resident expert on corn snakes



I know more bout buggy whips than corn snakes.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I know more bout buggy whips than corn snakes.



How about hoop snakes?


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How about hoop snakes?



ringneck snakes?


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How about hoop snakes?





hdm03 said:


> ringneck snakes?


 ya'll making me miss germag, da critter snake identifying King!
RIP friend.........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How about hoop snakes?




Here`s one. On the powerline ROW just outside of Bay.


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya'll making me miss germag, da critter snake identifying King!
> RIP friend.........



I did enjoy reading the man's post; he was definitely one of the good ones!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s one. On the powerline ROW just outside of Bay.


You're gettin to be a right smart "smusher" der swampman!


hdm03 said:


> I did enjoy reading the man's post; he was definitely one of the good ones!


----------



## stringmusic (May 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How about hoop snakes?



What you wanna know bout'em? Those are my specialty.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

Looky heah, I found a pic of MizHornet when she was just a babe, singin her little heart out!


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s one. On the powerline ROW just outside of Bay.



That is too funny Nic. I believe he was on his way to the chicken races.


----------



## slip (May 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Problem right now is you're not in the woods alone, cause the buzzing/zinging noise in your ears from the skeeters won't let you be "alone".


That aint no joke.
I look like a dang crack head scratching my arms raw still.
Them suckers tore me up over the week.


Keebs said:


> ya'll making me miss germag, da critter snake identifying King!
> RIP friend.........


RIP


Nicodemus said:


> Here`s one. On the powerline ROW just outside of Bay.








Took momma out to pick out some flowers, ended up happy happy happy....Figure live and planted in the ground is better then dead in a vase for a few days.
Got another idear or three but this'll do for today.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2013)

Dont reckon Nic has any pictures of those joint snakes, they used to talk about back in the day. You know the kind you could run over with a lawn mower and they could come back together.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont reckon Nic has any pictures of those joint snakes, they used to talk about back in the day. You know the kind you could run over with a lawn mower and they could come back together.




Don`t have any, but I have seen a pile of em, especially when I was a kid. You know those things are really a lizard, not a snake. 

I figure there ain`t many folks on here other than you and me knows where Bay is.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Took momma out to pick out some flowers, ended up happy happy happy....Figure live and planted in the ground is better then dead in a vase for a few days.
> Got another idear or three but this'll do for today.


 I don't care what they say, you're one sweet boy, Moppett!


KyDawg said:


> Dont reckon Nic has any pictures of those joint snakes, they used to talk about back in the day. You know the kind you could run over with a lawn mower and they could come back together.


I know the ones you're talking about!


Nicodemus said:


> Don`t have any, but I have seen a pile of em, especially when I was a kid. You know those things are really a lizard, not a snake.
> 
> I figure there ain`t many folks on here other than you and me knows where Bay is.


My Papa taught me 'bout them really being lizards.............
now, what about this "Bay"............


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t have any, but I have seen a pile of em, especially when I was a kid. You know those things are really a lizard, not a snake.
> 
> I figure there ain`t many folks on here other than you and me knows where Bay is.



I grew up not far from Bay, and have spent many a day on Bridge creek.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Looky heah, I found a pic of MizHornet when she was just a babe, singin her little heart out!



You know it! 


Ya'll have a good weekend. Happy Mother's Day to all the great Mama's on here!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You know it!
> 
> 
> Ya'll have a good weekend. Happy Mother's Day to all the great Mama's on here!


  Hope you have a great one too, sista from anotha mista!


----------



## slip (May 10, 2013)

Sugar free red bull = What happend to our vomiting smilie?


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Sugar free red bull = What happend to our vomiting smilie?


You don't need to be drankin that stuff no way, it ain't the sugar that'll get ya!


----------



## slip (May 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You don't need to be drankin that stuff no way, it ain't the sugar that'll get ya!



You quit smokin and ill quit energy drinks.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

slip said:


> You quit smokin and ill quit energy drinks.


 you're bad!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

I AM OUT OF HERE!!!!! Ya'll have a good weekend & Happy Mother's Day to all the WOW's out there & to the MOW's that take that place too!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2013)

Going to see the boy get his clock cleaned in scrimmage feet ball game tunight! Should bring the pro first time player back to earth ....lol


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Going to see the boy get his clock cleaned in scrimmage feet ball game tunight! Should bring the pro first time player back to earth ....lol



  I hope he does well


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2013)

Just ta let y'all no, the dude that pumped my septic tank said that his truck holds a thousand gallons so if the tank is only 500 gallons he could pump 2 tanks.....dooootadoooo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Going to see the boy get his clock cleaned in scrimmage feet ball game tunight! Should bring the pro first time player back to earth ....lol


If he's like my pro (know it all) soccer player, it'll be the refs fault.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2013)

work was really like work today.  



I hate the new pb.


----------



## turtlebug (May 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> work was really like work today.
> 
> I hate the new pb.



What'd pbradley ever do to you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What'd pbradley ever do to you?



did he start photo bucket ?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2013)

Well, I've given up on calling one in. I've seen doves, crows, woodpeckers, and am now watching a rabbit. This place just feels dead. Gonna sit another 45 minutes and head home.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2013)

Hello people!! I got accidentally heel kicked in the eye by my steadicam operator today with 3 hrs of a shoot remaining. Then driving home from the north side of ATL on top of that was fun.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello people!! I got accidentally heel kicked in the eye by my steadicam operator today with 3 hrs of a shoot remaining. Then driving home from the north side of ATL on top of that was fun.



Hey! He weren't too steady, was he!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hey! He weren't too steady, was he!



Partially my fault, we were  both trying to accomplish the same thing, but with entirely different methods


----------



## Crickett (May 10, 2013)

Hey y'all just a quick drive by.......... 

One of our baby chicks is hatching!  I'm gonna be a new mommy on Mother's Day weekend!  I'm soooo excited! Pics will come later once its all the way out!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all just a quick drive by..........
> 
> One of our baby chicks is hatching!  I'm gonna be a new mommy on Mother's Day weekend!  I'm soooo excited! Pics will come later once its all the way out!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

Let me START by stating........ I STILL WANNA GO TO DA BEACH!!! I NEED SALTAIR & WAVES!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok, now that I got THAT off my chest..........



blood on the ground said:


> Going to see the boy get his clock cleaned in scrimmage feet ball game tunight! Should bring the pro first time player back to earth ....lol


Hope he plays well & doesn't get hurt!


blood on the ground said:


> Just ta let y'all no, the dude that pumped my septic tank said that his truck holds a thousand gallons so if the tank is only 500 gallons he could pump 2 tanks.....dooootadoooo


Uuuummmm, never mind............


Miguel Cervantes said:


> If he's like my pro (know it all) soccer player, it'll be the refs fault.


ya got dat right!


gobbleinwoods said:


> work was really like work today.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the new pb.


ok, pb????? play back????? position......... awwc'on, whatchatryintasay?


Jeff C. said:


> Hello people!! I got accidentally heel kicked in the eye by my steadicam operator today with 3 hrs of a shoot remaining. Then driving home from the north side of ATL on top of that was fun.


you ok, Chief?????????????????????????


Crickett said:


> Hey y'all just a quick drive by..........
> 
> One of our baby chicks is hatching!  I'm gonna be a new mommy on Mother's Day weekend!  I'm soooo excited! Pics will come later once its all the way out!


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2013)

Up kinda late aint we Keebs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2013)

Keebs is the official KANG of de moolty te quotin.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2013)

Somewhere in Stewart County is a turkey that needs killin'. However, he wasnt on any of my trailcams, and i never heard a turkey noise this afternoon.
Gonna try again in the morning before the rains hit. At least i can rule out 3 different foodplots.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2013)

Wonder if rh got that late afternoon turkey?


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2013)

I see that he didn't.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if rh got that late afternoon turkey?



Evening, Charlie/Charley.
I just hate hunting late season. They don't gobble much, they are real cautious of calls, and if they do come in, its usually a half circle sneak in from behind you.
When does the season end in kentucky?


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Charlie/Charley.
> I just hate hunting late season. They don't gobble much, they are real cautious of calls, and if they do come in, its usually a half circle sneak in from behind you.
> When does the season end in kentucky?



It ended Sunday and I saw more turkeys today than you would believe. Maybe we can thin them out next year.


----------



## turtlebug (May 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all just a quick drive by..........
> 
> One of our baby chicks is hatching!  I'm gonna be a new mommy on Mother's Day weekend!  I'm soooo excited! Pics will come later once its all the way out!



Copycat.      

Congrats.    









On a serious note. Anyone got any experience with the Marlin 308MX?  (I REALLY like the 338 models but that's a little overkill around here)

I'm thinking of selling the 7mm-08 and trying one out. I'm liking that lever action.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Up kinda late aint we Keebs.


Hey, it's FRYDAY nite, I'm allowed........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs is the official KANG of de moolty te quotin.


KWANE........git it Write, sista!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> Somewhere in Stewart County is a turkey that needs killin'. However, he wasnt on any of my trailcams, and i never heard a turkey noise this afternoon.
> Gonna try again in the morning before the rains hit. At least i can rule out 3 different foodplots.


uh?????


----------



## Hankus (May 10, 2013)

Yep


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yep



Got that right


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yep


nope..........


KyDawg said:


> Got that right


no he di'int!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Got that right



Think I feel a bout of anal glaucoma gonna hit me in the morning.


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2013)

June 20th can't get here quick enough.... I NEED live music...


----------



## Hankus (May 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nope..........
> 
> no he di'int!!!!!!



Oh yep


----------



## Hankus (May 10, 2013)

kracker said:


> June 20th can't get here quick enough.... I NEED live music...



I was jus listenin to GA on fast train


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2013)

Yes he did, good night. Old man getting beer sleepy.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Think I feel a bout of anal glaucoma gonna hit me in the morning.


Iz know what that means............


kracker said:


> June 20th can't get here quick enough.... I NEED live music...


 I LIKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I was jus listenin to GA on fast train


You are definitely a man of class and sophistication.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yes he did, good night. Old man getting beer sleepy.


 Nite, Pops..........actually not far behind ya..... I'll catch the lights, you get the cat.........


----------



## Hankus (May 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yes he did, good night. Old man getting beer sleepy.



Nighty night hossfly



Keebs said:


> Iz know what that means............
> I LIKE!!!!!!!!!



Means I'm goin fishin with BIL


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2013)

kracker said:


> You are definitely a man of class and sophistication.


  you've met?????
sorry, I DO luvs me some Beerkus, but if ya ain't never met him in person............. you have no idea what you're really missing........


----------



## kracker (May 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Iz know what that means............
> I LIKE!!!!!!!!!


and you are a lady of the manor born...


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Nite, Pops..........actually not far behind ya..... I'll catch the lights, you get the cat.........



The cat's out of the bag now.

 Litle Bluegrass for Eagle to go with his coffee.


----------



## Hankus (May 10, 2013)

kracker said:


> You are definitely a man of class and sophistication.



I'm something   ShooterJennings Slow Train now, must be train night on iheart


----------



## slip (May 10, 2013)

Guess ill see if the bulb in my little green light still works....


Hows everybody tonight?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2013)

Wassup Yall ?


----------



## Hankus (May 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Guess ill see if the bulb in my little green light still works....
> 
> 
> Hows everybody tonight?



Works hoss 

Talkin trash fore I crash


----------



## Hankus (May 10, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup Yall ?



I dunno  Thalt it was you


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I dunno  Thalt it was you



It were but the crowd done thinned.


----------



## Hankus (May 10, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> It were but the crowd done thinned.



It happens


----------



## Crickett (May 10, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Copycat.
> 
> Congrats.


----------



## Hankus (May 10, 2013)

I ain Tom Bodet........


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2013)

Sorry bout that.
Allie and Helen got back from GSU and we just finished unloading her entire college dorm room. How can a girl put so much stuff in a 10X10 room?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 10, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry bout that.
> Allie and Helen got back from GSU and we just finished unloading her entire college dorm room. How can a girl put so much stuff in a 10X10 room?



It is amazing how much wimmenz can stash in small spaces.


----------



## slip (May 10, 2013)

Now how in the world did i get skeeter bites on my foot if i never took my shoes off outside?No No:


----------



## Hankus (May 11, 2013)

slip said:


> Now how in the world did i get skeeter bites on my foot if i never took my shoes off outside?No No:



Voodoo doll


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2013)

yep


----------



## Crickett (May 11, 2013)

Baby chick #1 hatched sometime early this mornin! Got 2 more tryin to hatch now!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2013)

Well crickett it is both too old and young to fry so looks like you have to raise this one.  




Two more on the way.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2013)

Morning......eye healed overnight. It's amazing how fast an eye will heal when kept closed.

Gotta pick up a rental today and head out tomorrow morn early.


----------



## kracker (May 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning......eye healed overnight. It's amazing how fast an eye will heal when kept closed.
> 
> Gotta pick up a rental today and head out tomorrow morn early.



Morning Jeff, good news on the eye!!!

Man, you the king of the road, where you headed to next?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning......eye healed overnight. It's amazing how fast an eye will heal when kept closed.
> 
> Gotta pick up a rental today and head out tomorrow morn early.



eyes and mouth injuries sure do heal quickly.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2013)

kracker said:


> Morning Jeff, good news on the eye!!!
> 
> Man, you the king of the road, where you headed to next?



Thanks, Richie!! 

Uhhggg, the worst one on our schedule, Tulsa and Wichita. Wayyyyyyyy too far to drive, I know that. We were going to fly, but one of our crew lives in Memphis and get can't get decent fares  out of there. We'll drive and pick him up on the way.

They will pay us to drive 2000 miles round trip, but won't fly us.   

We were going to take it off our list, but we got the "you gotta take the good with the bad" response.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> eyes and mouth injuries sure do heal quickly.



Exactly!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, Richie!!
> 
> Uhhggg, the worst one on our schedule, Tulsa and Wichita. Wayyyyyyyy too far to drive, I know that. We were going to fly, but one of our crew lives in Memphis and get can't get decent fares  out of there. We'll drive and pick him up on the way.
> 
> ...



Doing the I20 then up through MO route to memphis?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2013)

Mernin kids ... found my way to werk today...I love werkin on daweekenz


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Doing the I20 then up through MO route to memphis?



Gobblin,  we take I20 to B'ham, then the 78(future I22 corridor) to Memphis. From there we run I40 west to Oklahoma, then up to Tulsa. From Tulsa we jump over to I35 up to Wichita.


----------



## Doc_5729 (May 11, 2013)

mornin folks. What ya doin now Jeff C that requires all that travel?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2013)

slip said:


> Now how in the world did i get skeeter bites on my foot if i never took my shoes off outside?No No:


Those arent skeeter bites. You had a spider in your shoe. 


Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, Richie!!
> 
> Uhhggg, the worst one on our schedule, Tulsa and Wichita. Wayyyyyyyy too far to drive, I know that. We were going to fly, but one of our crew lives in Memphis and get can't get decent fares  out of there. We'll drive and pick him up on the way.
> 
> ...


Man, that sounds like a brutal trip!


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids ... found my way to werk today...I love werkin on daweekenz


I hope working weekends get you some extra cha-ching! 

Well, i had every intention of going hunting this morning. However, my knee was killing me while i was trying to sleep last night. That, along with not a single pic of a turkey in the last week, not a gobble heard in the last 3 weeks, i just decided to call it a year. It's been a good one and i certainly can't complain about killing two awesome birds in Stewart and Sumter counties. Limiting out would have been nice, but it just wasnt meant to be. We just don't have that many turkeys on my lease. As far as i know, only 2 were killed in the club. 
 I can't wait till next year!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> mornin folks. What ya doin now Jeff C that requires all that travel?



WWE, rasslin  

My brother and I put a deal together yrs ago to cover the southeast with them when they are in this region with a 6 man crew. It's grown out of our region and now encompasses most cities in 14 states.

Best part-time job I could ask for, I reckon. I only work maybe 45-80 days a year with them, including travel.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Those arent skeeter bites. You had a spider in your shoe.
> 
> Man, that sounds like a brutal trip!
> 
> ...



Yeah it is a brutal trip, Robert, but we split the driving up. It's just being stuck in a vehicle for so long that kills us. 

I'd say you had a good year, especially with the "Unkillable" bird! He should be = 2


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 11, 2013)

Yall need to go check out the Tournament forum. There is a whippersnapper trying to start a tournament club for members under 30. 

Sick em boys...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yall need to go check out the Tournament forum. There is a whippersnapper trying to start a tournament club for members under 30.
> 
> Sick em boys...



How discriminating!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yall need to go check out the Tournament forum. There is a whippersnapper trying to start a tournament club for members under 30.
> 
> Sick em boys...



in the words of Brother Nicodemus:
"I don't want no part of that rat killin'!"


----------



## Doc_5729 (May 11, 2013)

Reckon them boys can't run with da Big Dawgs so they are gunna make a toddlers club so they can win. SMH..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> Reckon them boys can't run with da Big Dawgs so they are gunna make a toddlers club so they can win. SMH..



as long as they don't tear up daddy's borrowed boat and max out the family gas card.


----------



## Doc_5729 (May 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> WWE, rasslin
> 
> My brother and I put a deal together yrs ago to cover the southeast with them when they are in this region with a 6 man crew. It's grown out of our region and now encompasses most cities in 14 states.
> 
> Best part-time job I could ask for, I reckon. I only work maybe 45-80 days a year with them, including travel.



Sounds like a good gig.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2013)

Gotta go pick up the minivan!


----------



## turtlebug (May 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Baby chick #1 hatched sometime early this mornin! Got 2 more tryin to hatch now!



Congrats!  Too cute.  





rhbama3 said:


> Well, i had every intention of going hunting this morning. However, my knee was killing me while i was trying to sleep last night. That, along with not a single pic of a turkey in the last week, not a gobble heard in the last 3 weeks, i just decided to call it a year. It's been a good one and i certainly can't complain about killing two awesome birds in Stewart and Sumter counties. Limiting out would have been nice, but it just wasnt meant to be. We just don't have that many turkeys on my lease. As far as i know, only 2 were killed in the club.
> I can't wait till next year!!!!!




Mini-Me had to be at school at 9 for a six hour AP study group.  

I found a flea on one of the kittens last night.  With the kittens being newborn, they don't advise putting Advantage on Sammich so I hit Walmart and spent $80 on flea control.  Ortho Home Defense Maxx for the inside of the house (carpet, beds and baseboards), a HUGE bag of Sevin granules and a spreader for the yard and a can of Roundup for the poison ivy that's come back in the backyard.  

Trying to be proactive here. The dog and indoor cats are treated monthly and the outdoor cats that I can get my hands on but since I can't do anything for Sammich, I just dusted around her and the kittens box.  I remember a flea infestation as a child, I WILL NOT HAVE THAT IN MY HOUSE.  

I really should've splurged and went with the push spreader. My left arm is KILLING ME.  That's a big yard to cover.  

I'm not 100% that the Roundup will do much for the poison ivy but if it'll wilt it, I'll mix up some Spectracide and have a go at it. They make a special forumla for the poison three but at $40 for a little bottle, I'll take my chances.  







Maybe I can make it out to check trail cams today.


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2013)

Saturday Morning youngins.


----------



## Hankus (May 11, 2013)

I got skunked


----------



## slip (May 11, 2013)

Thanks Crickett, now i wanna hatch some birds.
I've raised em from a day old, but never hatched any.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Saturday Morning youngins.


Morning, good sir! 


Hankus said:


> I got skunked


I hate it when that happens. Did the skunk give you a full load? 


slip said:


> Thanks Crickett, now i wanna hatch some birds.
> I've raised em from a day old, but never hatched any.


Growing up, i had a neighbor that raised quail. Spent many a day at his house watching him work with the birds. We traded a lot of bream and crappie fillets for quail and pickled quail eggs. I think both families thought they were eating like kings!


----------



## slip (May 11, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I got skunked


That stinks.


rhbama3 said:


> Morning, good sir!
> 
> I hate it when that happens. Did the skunk give you a full load?
> 
> Growing up, i had a neighbor that raised quail. Spent many a day at his house watching him work with the birds. We traded a lot of bream and crappie fillets for quail and pickled quail eggs. I think both families thought they were eating like kings!



I've been thinking about raising quail or rabbits for food.

Then i snap back to reality, aint (nobody) got time fo dat.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2013)

slip said:


> That stinks.
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about raising quail or rabbits for food.
> ...



Rabbits are fairly easy. The problem is having a sister that looks at every cute wittle bunny as a pet instead of groceries.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Rabbits are fairly easy. The problem is having a sister that looks at every cute wittle bunny as a pet instead of groceries.


You need to go ahead and go hunting. I need some rain.


----------



## Crickett (May 11, 2013)

slip said:


> Thanks Crickett, now i wanna hatch some birds.
> I've raised em from a day old, but never hatched any.


Get a good incubator! When we do another batch we are gonna add a fan to ours b/c it's a still air & it's hard to keep the temp stable.


----------



## slip (May 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Rabbits are fairly easy. The problem is having a sister that looks at every cute wittle bunny as a pet instead of groceries.



Thats the problem i have with my mother, but it aint just rabbits ... Its chickens/quail/pigs/goats/cows/turkey/duck and rabbits.

There aint much left after that.
She forgets everything has to pay its way...


----------



## slip (May 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Get a good incubator! When we do another batch we are gonna add a fan to ours b/c it's a still air & it's hard to keep the temp stable.



Thats on my list of things to do atleast once.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2013)

tbug,  round up should take out the poison ivy but so will 2,4D mixed strong if it is grown into bush size.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2013)

Nasty light is whats fer dinner!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Nasty light is whats fer dinner!



I'm having a Third Shift Amber Lager. They were on sale and it is pretty tasty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2013)

Yo quiero Taco Bell.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2013)

chee burgah, chee burgah wit onions, and cape cod tater chips


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> chee burgah, chee burgah wit onions, and cape cod tater chips


You must notta went huntin cause I ain't got no rain yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You must notta went huntin cause I ain't got no rain yet.



Nope, i'm done turkey hunting. I got to go Tuesday afternoon and pick up Timmays hog skull mount, drop off a check, and pull my trailcams and ground blind.
It just got cloudy here in the last hour or so. 
The weekend of June 1st, i hope to get Fishbait, Bugsy, and Timmay to go help pull stands and feeders before Plum Creek scalps th place and flattens my stuff.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2013)

I juss maned up an refused ta fold clothes .....its good ta be Kang! I think


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I juss maned up an refused ta fold clothes .....its good ta be Kang! I think



You may be kang but the Queen won't know who you are later.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I juss maned up an refused ta fold clothes .....its good ta be Kang! I think



Man, did you ever screw up.....this has already been filed in the rolodex of her mind for future use.
Never refuse to do what your wife asked you to do. Say "yes, dear!" and then proceed to fold up all the clothes in as bad a way as possible while maintaining a pleasant attitude. Pretzel the pants, fold the shirts diagonally, etc...
She'll never ask you to do it again and you don't get in trouble.


----------



## turtlebug (May 11, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tbug,  round up should take out the poison ivy but so will 2,4D mixed strong if it is grown into bush size.



Thanks.  

It's turning brown. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I juss maned up an refused ta fold clothes .....its good ta be Kang! I think





gobbleinwoods said:


> You may be kang but the Queen won't know who you are later.





rhbama3 said:


> Man, did you ever screw up.....this has already been filed in the rolodex of her mind for future use.
> Never refuse to do what your wife asked you to do. Say "yes, dear!" and then proceed to fold up all the clothes in as bad a way as possible while maintaining a pleasant attitude. Pretzel the pants, fold the shirts diagonally, etc...
> She'll never ask you to do it again and you don't get in trouble.




Blood......I hate to tell you this BUT.....BAMA is the KING of this show because he is an expert in this "field of psychology" when it comes to women and him knowing 40 ways to keep from doing the housework that his wife asked him to do.  I tell you, he has a Master's Degree in this type of psychology.  !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, did you ever screw up.....this has already been filed in the rolodex of her mind for future use.
> Never refuse to do what your wife asked you to do. Say "yes, dear!" and then proceed to fold up all the clothes in as bad a way as possible while maintaining a pleasant attitude. Pretzel the pants, fold the shirts diagonally, etc...
> She'll never ask you to do it again and you don't get in trouble.


The voice of experience. I was asked to wash cloths about 24 years ago. When I was done this pretty little cashmere sweater she had wouldn't have even fit a toddler. Haven't been asked to do that chore since then.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2013)

Hello everybody!!  

I bought the Jag his push mower finally, after about 6 mos or better of, "Is that push mower almost here,Daddy?". Well, it's actually self propelled, but he's ecstatic.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2013)

I just found out that the playground is closed .....i don't undastand? I thought i was kang an all!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I just found out that the playground is closed .....i don't undastand? I thought i was kang an all!



I'm sorry!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2013)

Going to call it a night, i have a lonng drive tomorrow. Catch up with you folks in several days.


----------



## kracker (May 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to call it a night, i have a lonng drive tomorrow. Catch up with you folks in several days.


You'll be doing this, won't you??? Be careful......


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello everybody!!
> 
> I bought the Jag his push mower finally, after about 6 mos or better of, "Is that push mower almost here,Daddy?". Well, it's actually self propelled, but he's ecstatic.



Jag is gonna have fun watching that grass fly!


----------



## slip (May 11, 2013)

Home from werk. Only got rained on a little and didnt have to hurt nobody. T'was a good day.


Lawd i like having a boss that you can talk to like a normal human being and not a robot. Shoot she'd make a sailor blush. Makes life a work a little eaiser.


----------



## kracker (May 12, 2013)

slip said:


> Home from werk. Only got rained on a little and didnt have to hurt nobody. T'was a good day.
> 
> 
> Lawd i like having a boss that you can talk to like a normal human being and not a robot. Shoot she'd make a sailor blush. Makes life a work a little eaiser.


Makes a big difference in your attitude working for a boss like that.


----------



## Doc_5729 (May 12, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I juss maned up an refused ta fold clothes .....its good ta be Kang! I think





blood on the ground said:


> I just found out that the playground is closed .....i don't undastand? I thought i was kang an all!



Choices do have consequences. 

And tomorrow is Mother's Day................  you better have a bag full of carrat's (not the kind you eat) or you may suffer for awhile.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2013)

Finally home !!! 



Dawn's family is on their way here . . .


----------



## kracker (May 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Finally home !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn's family is on their way here . . .



Hope you enjoyed your vacation...

as far as the inlaws are concerned, my advice is to start drinking heavily.


----------



## KyDawg (May 12, 2013)

Afternoon youngins on a clear but kinda cold Mother's day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hope you enjoyed your vacation...
> 
> as far as the inlaws are concerned, my advice is to start drinking heavily.





Waiting on the Bible thumpers to leave . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2013)

Happy Day to all you Mothers out there!!!!

Went to church, stayed for the wedding, took the family out to eat lunch, came home and took a nap.
Bubbette wants me to make seafood and rice for supper.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Finally home !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn's family is on their way here . . .





Enjoyed last Sunday evenin` with ya`ll and the Bama`s.


----------



## kracker (May 12, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on the Bible thumpers to leave . . .


I know that feeling all to well...


----------



## Hankus (May 12, 2013)

kracker said:


> I know that feeling all to well...



I was jus drinkin in front of BIL's brother, an he's a preacher so....


----------



## Hankus (May 12, 2013)

Readin has got me thirsty again


----------



## rhbama3 (May 12, 2013)

Evening, People!!
Bubba done good y'all. Spent the day with the family, and cooked a pretty doggone good Shrimp and Grits recipe( subbed rice for grits).
The urge to go try to find a turkey ONE LAST TIME was strong but i just couldn't do it.
Time to save the world and shoot down the Luftwaffe one more time while the girls watch Dance Moms reunion.


----------



## slip (May 12, 2013)

Lawd almighty its dead in heah.


----------



## Hankus (May 12, 2013)

Yep


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2013)

Ha! Im the firstan ta post today..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2013)

Monday morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 13, 2013)

Good Morning Gobblin.  I definitely need some of your wake-up coffee today.

Where o' where did the weekend go ????

Seems like last night, it was still Thursday and here it is a Monday again and I've got to face the world all over again.  It seems like these Mondays come every other day lately.


----------



## Hankus (May 13, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yep


I concur.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 13, 2013)

Good Monday Morning, prob. just a drive by. Gonna be a busy day today. What a weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2013)

8am beer will put hair on yer chest


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

WOW.............. it's actually here................


----------



## Da Possum (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> WOW.............. it's actually here................



Where is it?


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where is it?


 EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 13, 2013)

Monday morning youngins. Cool out there today.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Monday morning youngins. Cool out there today.


 I had to break out a jacket & opted for long britches this morning, looks like it'll be the same tomorrow as well...............


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2013)

Nice day out there. Wish this was a hot as it would ever get.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Enjoyed last Sunday evenin` with ya`ll and the Bama`s.





Good friends, good food, good time !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice day out there. Wish this was a hot as it would ever get.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice day out there. Wish this was a hot as it would ever get.


DITTO!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Good friends, good food, good time !!!


Thank ya'll for stopping by and for the treats, forgot I haven't cooked any bacon for the roommate..........that'll be on the list for something this week!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't that the truth.


 I just got told yesterday that my b-i-l is moving to the "dark side"............ he's leaving G.I.S.A. & going to work for G.H.S.A.!  Baby sis said he wouldn't have to travel near as much as he has been, so that'll be good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> DITTO!!!
> 
> Thank ya'll for stopping by and for the treats, forgot I haven't cooked any bacon for the roommate..........that'll be on the list for something this week!






Thanks for the hospitality !!! 


We love ya'lls place !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I just got told yesterday that my b-i-l is moving to the "dark side"............ he's leaving G.I.S.A. & going to work for G.H.S.A.!  Baby sis said he wouldn't have to travel near as much as he has been, so that'll be good!


Several of the larger private schools around Macon are moving to GHSA in 2014. Seems to be a trend, there must be money in it somewhere for somebody for that many to be jumping ship.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Several of the larger private schools around Macon are moving to GHSA in 2014. Seems to be a trend, there must be money in it somewhere for somebody for that many to be jumping ship.





My old high school, Tattnall Academy is making the jump to GHSA.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2013)

Bacon, egg and cheese omelet .


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks for the hospitality !!!
> 
> 
> We love ya'lls place !!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Several of the larger private schools around Macon are moving to GHSA in 2014. Seems to be a trend, there must be money in it somewhere for somebody for that many to be jumping ship.


And the smaller ones are closing like my old one.......... Randolph Southern is the latest I've heard of..... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> My old high school, Tattnall Academy is making the jump to GHSA.


I remember playing tournaments there!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Bacon, egg and cheese omelet .


 Da boss shut the office down & took me & the co-worker to the Big China buffet!!!!! Oh lawd, I needz a NAP!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrrr, gotta go back to work Wed night.


----------



## KyDawg (May 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, gotta go back to work Wed night.



Hope you enjoyed your vacation. I am headed down to Florida in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you enjoyed your vacation. I am headed down to Florida in about 3 weeks.






Had a blast and got to visit with some of GON family on the way down !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, gotta go back to work Wed night.


 typical man, never satisfied........ 


KyDawg said:


> Hope you enjoyed your vacation. I am headed down to Florida in about 3 weeks.


 Hope we can work out a meet this time!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a blast and got to visit with some of GON family on the way down !!!


you coulda met someone while you were down there, he sez he was looking for you but I couldn't remember the name of the place you told me!


----------



## stringmusic (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hope we can work out a meet this time!



Don't offer him chile dogs, he don't like'em. He PM'd me after I offered him some and said he was going to knock my mailbox off with a baseball bat on his was down to Florida.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Don't offer him chile dogs, he don't like'em. He PM'd me after I offered him some and said he was going to knock my mailbox off with a baseball bat on his was down to Florida.


 He tole me he was gonna go by the Varsity & brang me & mud some on his way thru.............. hhhhmmmmwhatsgoingonhere????????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2013)

Time fo a dranky drank !!!


----------



## stringmusic (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He tole me he was gonna go by the Varsity & brang me & mud some on his way thru.............. hhhhmmmmwhatsgoingonhere????????



Whaaaaaa?!?!?! 


Kydawg hates me 

I'm gonna send him some skinny jeans and a tank top, I bet he'll like me after that.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2013)

Main objective tomorrow and Wednesday is not to get bit in the face by a rattlesnake, cottonmouth, or coral snake.


----------



## KyDawg (May 13, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Whaaaaaa?!?!?!
> 
> 
> Kydawg hates me
> ...



I dont like skinny jeans and tank tops and they dont make speedo coveralls.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Whaaaaaa?!?!?!
> 
> 
> Kydawg hates me
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Main objective tomorrow and Wednesday is not to get bit in the face by a rattlesnake, cottonmouth, or coral snake.


headed south again, huh?


KyDawg said:


> I dont like skinny jeans and tank tops and they dont make _*speedo coveralls*_.


wouldn't that be one of them "oxy-morons"??


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> headed south again, huh?
> 
> wouldn't that be one of them "oxy-morons"??





Nah, over to Early County this time. Ain`t gettin` around so good so I might have to crawl like a dadgum alligator to get where I need to be.


----------



## stringmusic (May 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont like skinny jeans and tank tops and they dont make speedo coveralls.



I'll make you a pair of carhart speedo coveralls with a pair'a scissors. I'll be wearin' my pair and standing on the exit ramp at 75 so you'll know where to stop.

What color you want?


----------



## KyDawg (May 13, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Whaaaaaa?!?!?!
> 
> 
> Kydawg hates me
> ...



Your not about 2 hours from where ever we gonna get together at in South Georgia. No reason you cant join us, I know you got some kinda old car that would get you there.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, over to Early County this time. Ain`t gettin` around so good so I might have to crawl like a dadgum alligator to get where I need to be.









 you too could be saying this!


stringmusic said:


> I'll make you a pair of carhart speedo coveralls with a pair'a scissors. I'll be wearin' my pair and standing on the exit ramp at 75 so you'll know where to stop.
> 
> What color you want?


I thought carhart only came in camel brown........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you too could be saying this!



I ain`t listenin`...


----------



## stringmusic (May 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Your not about 2 hours from where ever we gonna get together at in South Georgia. No reason you cant join us, I know you got some kinda old car that would get you there.


I'm gonna be on vacation first of June myself Ky. Gotta take the wife and the youngin' to Florida for not complainin' too much about all the huntin' I do.





Keebs said:


> I thought carhart only came in camel brown........



Comes in black too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t listenin`...






Nic you ever consider getting a 4X4 electric/hybrid Ranger ???  They're quieter than a mouse poot and will pull like a mule.  We've got one at the plantation and love it !!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic you ever consider getting a 4X4 electric/hybrid Ranger ???  They're quieter than a mouse poot and will pull like a mule.  We've got one at the plantation and love it !!





Might look into one next year!


----------



## Hankus (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you too could be saying this!
> 
> I thought carhart only came in camel brown........



Green An Pink Too


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t listenin`...


when have you ever?????  I can't believe you'd rather complain than not hurt, oh wait, never mind......... 


stringmusic said:


> I'm gonna be on vacation first of June myself Ky. Gotta take the wife and the youngin' to Florida for not complainin' too much about all the huntin' I do.
> 
> Comes in black too.


Iwannagotothebeach..............
I honestly didn't know it came in any other color!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Green An Pink Too


 For real?  naaww you're just playin wiff me now!No No:


----------



## stringmusic (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> when have you ever?????  I can't believe you'd rather complain than not hurt, oh wait, never mind.........
> 
> Iwannagotothebeach..............
> I honestly didn't know it came in any other color!



I wish you could take my place. 

I don't like nothin' bout the beach, it's hot and there's sand everwhere.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Green An Pink Too


nu-uh, orange & yellar are the only other colors I saw......


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I wish you could take my place.
> 
> I don't like nothin' bout the beach, it's hot and there's sand everwhere.


what's your wife & kids like? quiet? loud?.................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Might look into one next year!




Let me know when you get serious, I can get you one at cost.





Keebs said:


> what's your wife & kids like? quiet? loud?.................






There's NO such thang as quiet wife and kids . . .


----------



## KyDawg (May 13, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'll make you a pair of carhart speedo coveralls with a pair'a scissors. I'll be wearin' my pair and standing on the exit ramp at 75 so you'll know where to stop.
> 
> What color you want?



I dont want no dang speedos in any color. If'n I see somebody standing by interstate with speedos on and a bunch of ducks hanging around their neck i am calling the law.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let me know when you get serious, I can get you one at cost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I`ll surely do that! Thanks Bro!


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's NO such thang as quiet wife and kids . . .





KyDawg said:


> I dont want no dang speedos in any color. If'n I see somebody standing by interstate with speedos on and a bunch of ducks hanging around their neck i am calling the law.


 but at least you'd know who he was!


----------



## slip (May 13, 2013)

Arrgghhh...


Little spider(?) bites on my ankle itch SO bad and the skin got hard as a rock. I might just have to cut the dadgum thing off at the knee soon.




Windy as Kodas backend after a few hardboiled eggs ... but it sure is nice out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2013)

slip said:


> Arrgghhh...
> 
> 
> Little spider(?) bites on my ankle itch SO bad and the skin got hard as a rock. I might just have to cut the dadgum thing off at the knee soon.
> ...





Chiggers ??


----------



## stringmusic (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what's your wife & kids like? quiet? loud?.................



My boy is 18 months old, he currently acts like the tasmanian devil. 



KyDawg said:


> I dont want no dang speedos in any color.


It's ok, we're all friends here.....



> If'n I see somebody standing by interstate with speedos on and a bunch of ducks hanging around their neck i am calling the law.



They ain't gonna do nuthin' to me, I done gave'em all beva feva too.


----------



## slip (May 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiggers ??



It aint chigger, skeeter or ant ... I dunno what it is other than itchy as heck. Been there a few days and aint fell off yet, so i think ill survive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2013)

slip said:


> It aint chigger, skeeter or ant ... I dunno what it is other than itchy as heck. Been there a few days and aint fell off yet, so i think ill survive.





Got bit by some kinda spider YEARS ago, took forever to heal and I ended up with a nasty divot/scar on my leg.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

slip said:


> Arrgghhh...
> Little spider(?) bites on my ankle itch SO bad and the skin got hard as a rock. I might just have to cut the dadgum thing off at the knee soon.
> 
> Windy as Kodas backend after a few hardboiled eggs ... but it sure is nice out.


No No:spider bites ain't nuttin to play wiff..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiggers ??


that wouldn't been my guess too..........


stringmusic said:


> My boy is 18 months old, he currently acts like the tasmanian devil.


Never mind, I don't wanna go THAT bad!!!!!!


slip said:


> It aint chigger, skeeter or ant ... I dunno what it is other than itchy as heck. Been there a few days and aint fell off yet, so i think ill survive.


fleas????


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2013)

slip said:


> It aint chigger, skeeter or ant ... I dunno what it is other than itchy as heck. Been there a few days and aint fell off yet, so i think ill survive.





Sounds like you got a dost of hookworms. Swaller a plug of chewin` tobbacer, then real quick, swaller another just to make all that throwin` up worthwhile. This will get rid of them hookworms, guaranteed. Daddy made us do this when we was younguns. 

You`ll be fine in a day or two.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like you got a dost of hookworms. Swaller a plug of chewin` tobbacer, then real quick, swaller another just to make all that throwin` up worthwhile. This will get rid of them hookworms, guaranteed. Daddy made us do this when we was younguns.
> 
> You`ll be fine in a day or two.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


>




What??!!  I bet you had to swaller some old time snuff yourself. Either Dental, Peach, Honeybee, or one of them other brands them old women dipped.


----------



## slip (May 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got bit by some kinda spider YEARS ago, took forever to heal and I ended up with a nasty divot/scar on my leg.


My uncle got bit by a brown recluse and was messed up for a while. Fool never saw a doctor, still has the scar and marks. This aint anything like that, though.


Keebs said:


> No No:spider bites ain't nuttin to play wiff..........
> 
> that wouldn't been my guess too..........
> 
> ...


Aint got no fleas


Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like you got a dost of hookworms. Swaller a plug of chewin` tobbacer, then real quick, swaller another just to make all that throwin` up worthwhile. This will get rid of them hookworms, guaranteed. Daddy made us do this when we was younguns.
> 
> You`ll be fine in a day or two.


And about 10 pounds lighter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like you got a dost of hookworms. Swaller a plug of chewin` tobbacer, then real quick, swaller another just to make all that throwin` up worthwhile. This will get rid of them hookworms, guaranteed. Daddy made us do this when we was younguns.
> 
> You`ll be fine in a day or two.





My 3rd baseman slapped me on the back after I pitched a winning game and I swallowed a huge plug of "Bull 'o da Woods" , I puked on the pitcher's mound in front of about a thousand fans.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> What??!!  I bet you had to swaller some old time snuff yourself. Either Dental, Peach, Honeybee, or one of them other brands them old women dipped.


 Nope, I was lucky, neither granny dipped and Papa chewed Red Man and wasn't "made" to swaller none..........


----------



## lilD1188 (May 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:
			
		

> Sounds like you got a dost of hookworms. Swaller a plug of chewin` tobbacer, then real quick, swaller another just to make all that throwin` up worthwhile. This will get rid of them hookworms, guaranteed. Daddy made us do this when we was younguns.
> 
> You`ll be fine in a day or two.



ughhh i feel sick just thinkin bout the time i swallowed some wolf wintergreen comin back from the ffa trip down to moultrie for the expo!!!


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## slip (May 13, 2013)

One time a few years ago i thought i'd 'show' dad and put in a BIG ol dip and mow the lawn. MAN i was green for hours! Every time i lost lunch he'd come and laugh at me...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My 3rd baseman slapped me on the back after I pitched a winning game and I swallowed a huge plug of "Bull 'o da Woods" , I puked on the pitcher's mound in front of about a thousand fans.




  




Keebs said:


> Nope, I was lucky, neither granny dipped and Papa chewed Red Man and wasn't "made" to swaller none..........




You got hookworks too!   





lilD1188 said:


> ughhh i feel sick just thinkin bout the time i swallowed some wolf wintergreen comin back from the ffa trip down to moultrie for the expo!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

slip said:


> One time a few years ago i thought i'd 'show' dad and put in a BIG ol dip and mow the lawn. MAN i was green for hours! Every time i lost lunch he'd come and laugh at me...


I think I remember you tellin dat story.......... still makes me~giggle~  at you........ 


Nicodemus said:


> You got hookworks too!


 if that's what it'd take to get as skinny as Moppett, I might have to go visit him!

Ok, I guess Mud got lost in the back again, lemme go rescue him.............


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ughhh i feel sick just thinkin bout the time i swallowed some wolf wintergreen comin back from the ffa trip down to moultrie for the expo!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


you remember all them flea bites?   that's sorta how this whole discussion got started.........


----------



## lilD1188 (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> you remember all them flea bites? that's sorta how this whole discussion got started.........



Uhhhh....... What flea bites???? Im confuzzed!!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2013)

I hate meetings with the hospital revenue department....seriously. 
What a way to start a call week.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Uhhhh....... What flea bites???? Im confuzzed!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


You had "snuck" one of the cats into your room, I wanna think, and got up the next day with bites alllllllllll over you.......... Slip was talking about bites on his feet with having socks & shoes on & it made me think of that...........



rhbama3 said:


> I hate meetings with the hospital revenue department....seriously.
> What a way to start a call week.


Is that close to meeting with H.R.???


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You had "snuck" one of the cats into your room, I wanna think, and got up the next day with bites alllllllllll over you.......... Slip was talking about bites on his feet with having socks & shoes on & it made me think of that...........
> 
> 
> Is that close to meeting with H.R.???



It's a meeting where they compare the cost of everything to the amount of revenue generated. Its a major headache that we really have no control over since they set the price for the stuff.


----------



## KyDawg (May 13, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ughhh i feel sick just thinkin bout the time i swallowed some wolf wintergreen comin back from the ffa trip down to moultrie for the expo!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_



Moultrie aint that bad.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Moultrie aint that bad.


 when the expo ain't going on, it's a pretty quiet place........


----------



## Hankus (May 13, 2013)

chase the bakker with a quick cold one or three and it'll stay down


----------



## Hankus (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> when the expo ain't going on, it's a pretty quiet place........



An here I was thinkin that was the whole reason the place even existed


----------



## KyDawg (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:


> when the expo ain't going on, it's a pretty quiet place........



You aint read the Moultrie O lately.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2013)

Hankus said:


> An here I was thinkin that was the whole reason the place even existed



Don't forget the speed traps. All four directions into town. They take the speed limits serious.


----------



## Doc_5729 (May 13, 2013)

*SPIDERS!!!!! I hate spiders*



Keebs said:


> No No:spider bites ain't nuttin to play wiff..........



NO Kidding!!!!!! I got bit by a brown recluse a couple of years ago. First few days weren't so bad, but then that knee started looking pretty bad and the pain,,,,,, lawd have mercy.

Thang swole up as big as your head. I went hopping in the Dr's office and those folks weren't in no hurry to see me, but when I finally made it to the back room, everything changed in a hurry and the next thing I knew I was being rushed to the ER and possibly surgery............. to remove my leg!!! 

They thought it was that flesh eating bacteria and did all kinds of testing, but the labs were backed up and the stuff they cut out went straight to the CDC in Atlanta.

I got lucky though, turned out it was mersa staph infection.

So the next 8 weeks I took 3600 mg of antibiotics twice a day and went into the Dr's office Mondays, Wed and Friday to let them dig the infection junk outta my knee.

Only problem with that was the infection and swelling was so bad, medication would not numb it. So it was a tongue suppressor in my mouth to keep me from cracking my teeth. Grin and bare it has a whole new meaning now.

I made a comment one day I'd be glad when that knee got to be normal again and the Dr said, "It'll NEVER be normal again so you can forget that.

I would post up some pics, but it would have the same effect as Nic's tabacie cure, only quicker.

The Dr was right too, that knee still ain't right today and is rather bothersome sometimes, BUT I'm happy. 

Al least I still have my leg.

The total loss time from work was 10 weeks and the first 3 when I returned to work was LIMITED standing and walking.


----------



## Hankus (May 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't forget the speed traps. All four directions into town. They take the speed limits serious.



true dat


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2013)

Zombie turkey targets? Seriously?
I was at Walmart to see what was in the marked down section now that turkey season is almost over. Not much left, but they had these packs of  12 Zombie turkey targets for $2.00. 
They have got to be the ugliest things i've ever seen.








i bought 2 packs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't forget the speed traps. All four directions into town. They take the speed limits serious.



They just finished a trial down there for the murder of 5 people. They found the guy guilty.


----------



## slip (May 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Zombie turkey targets? Seriously?
> I was at Walmart to see what was in the marked down section now that turkey season is almost over. Not much left, but they had these packs of  12 Zombie turkey targets for $2.00.
> They have got to be the ugliest things i've ever seen.
> 
> ...



I seen that and all the "Turkey thug" crap ... Who ever came up with the idea of hunters walking around with turkey/deer "Thug" stuff should be shot.

How is "thug" the new cool thing in hunting?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2013)

slip said:


> I seen that and all the "Turkey thug" crap ... Who ever came up with the idea of hunters walking around with turkey/deer "Thug" stuff should be shot.
> 
> How is "thug" the new cool thing in hunting?



I don't know but Wallyworld must think its a seller. 
What kind of self respecting turkey hunter would put a fan mount on the wall with the words "Turkey Thug" stamped right in the middle? Made me cringe just looking at it.


----------



## lilD1188 (May 13, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> You had "snuck" one of the cats into your room, I wanna think, and got up the next day with bites alllllllllll over you.......... Slip was talking about bites on his feet with having socks & shoes on & it made me think of that...........
> 
> ...



Do u member which cat??? lol!!!! But i dont member that nor the ant bites but i got the scars still from them


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 13, 2013)

slip said:


> It aint chigger, skeeter or ant ... I dunno what it is other than itchy as heck. Been there a few days and aint fell off yet, so i think ill survive.



I'm thinking Seed Ticks!!...........Nasty jokers!!...........The bites will itch for about two weeks!!

Seed ticks are very small, and are often confused with chiggers!!.........They will often get into places that are un-thought of!!...........The bites itch like crazy, and you won't get just one bite!!..........One tick will bite several times before he gets his fill, and drops off!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2013)

rear view and front glass both need coffee to be seen


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 14, 2013)

Quick fly by. Off to the shower and work.


----------



## Hankus (May 14, 2013)

I owe I owe, its off to work I go


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 14, 2013)

Good "Moaning" fellow drivelers.  I missed the earlier scheduled driveler bus so I had to catch this later one today.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2013)

Morning


----------



## turtlebug (May 14, 2013)

Couldn't help but think about Wobbert-Woo!  when I saw #20.    

I really like #24 though. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamisener/24-bakers-who-totally-nailed-it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Couldn't help but think about Wobbert-Woo!  when I saw #20.
> 
> I really like #24 though.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamisener/24-bakers-who-totally-nailed-it


#24 is funny. #20 reminds you of Wobbert? Really?


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Couldn't help but think about Wobbert-Woo!  when I saw #20.
> 
> I really like #24 though.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamisener/24-bakers-who-totally-nailed-it


I was looking at those yesterday too!
Mernin Folks!


----------



## Crickett (May 14, 2013)

Hey y'all....... 

Bye y'all.......

Gotta go finish staining the deck! Man gettin a house ready to put on the market is a lot of work! 


Oh & we have a total of 9 baby chicks 1 rooster & 8 hens. I'm gonna take some pics later this afternoon!


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all.......
> 
> Bye y'all.......
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (May 14, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> #24 is funny. #20 reminds you of Wobbert? Really?




Anything to do with a turkey (no matter how bad) reminds me of Wobbert.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Anything to do with a turkey (no matter how bad) reminds me of Wobbert.





How's da kittens?


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> How's da kittens?


don't go changin da subject!


----------



## turtlebug (May 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> How's da kittens?



Getting fat and sassy.  

The oddball tabby is HUGE for five days old. He's a quiet one though. Gonna be a lover.  

The biggest of the Siamese (Brick as I call him) is a mover and shaker. He climbs and moves like crazy. Very strong for so young. 

The runt is just that. Whiney and fussy.  

The last born Siamese is just a quiet and average kitten so far. 

Mama is fine. I took them out and laid them on a towel so I could clean out their box yesterday. One of em started screaming and she snatched it up and started running around with it in her mouth.  I was freaking out trying to get the box fixed up and get her back in it. She climbed back in, I put the rest of em back and all was well with her world then.  

Here's a pic of three of em before I put them back in the box and then a pic of her in the box with all of em. She wasn't happy with me for a few minutes.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2013)

Well, time to take a shower and head to work. Got a coworker covering for me this afternoon so i can run up to the lease. Need to pick up Timmay's boar skull from last summer, and drop off a turkey head and check. Gonna use the turkey skull for a mount i'm making.
THEN, i'm going to pull whats left of my ground blind and 3 trailcams. I got a REAL bad feeling that there is gonna be turkey pic's all over them since i didn't hunt Saturday afternoon or sunday.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2013)

Thats one ugly cat.


----------



## kracker (May 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats one ugly cat.




I wanted to say it, but I didn't want to get on TBugs bad side about her cats!


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2013)

Is it lunch time yet?????


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2013)

Ya'll miss me


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll miss me



Should we?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Should we?



Nahh, alright back to work


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2013)

Morning youngins


----------



## Crickett (May 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats one ugly cat.


----------



## turtlebug (May 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats one ugly cat.





kracker said:


> I wanted to say it, but I didn't want to get on TBugs bad side about her cats!



Oh no y'all didn't!!!  

Sammich is "special" and she can't help it.  

Ima report y'all to the Americans with Disabilities folks.    

She has the worst case of cross-eyed-ness you've ever seen. I thought her daddy was bad but yeah, she's even worse. 


Apologize to Sammich.


----------



## turtlebug (May 14, 2013)

Dis ain't ugly.


----------



## Crickett (May 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Dis ain't ugly.



Awwww now that is cute! 


























but my chickies are way cuter!


----------



## turtlebug (May 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Awwww now that is cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Maybe now but in five more weeks my kittens can eat your chickens.      


I've always said Sammich ain't the purdiest thing.  She's got some of the oddest coloring I've ever seen on a cat.  

She's waaaay tiny and that's what makes her so cute.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Dis ain't ugly.



Awwwww, she's still ugly


----------



## Crickett (May 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Maybe now but in five more weeks my kittens can eat your chickens.



 Good point!


----------



## Crickett (May 14, 2013)

Hey T-Bug have you seen the new Columbia ad yet? Its a good one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (May 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Poor horsey! What'd he do to you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Poor horsey! What'd he do to you?






Nuttin, just felt like beatin 'em.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2013)

Good Goodley Moogley, what are ya'll doing in here???
Bar-B-Q and brunswick stew............ forgot the bread so I'm eating baked chips...........and water..........


----------



## turtlebug (May 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey T-Bug have you seen the new Columbia ad yet? Its a good one!



Don't think so. What's it about?


----------



## Crickett (May 14, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Don't think so. What's it about?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (May 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What's a matter? Horse get away from ya?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> What's a matter? Horse get away from ya?






Naw, just got thru eating a Schooner burger that I brought back from PCB.  PepperJack cheese, smothered in sauteed shrooms and onions, topped off with smoked applewood bacon.

I be sniffing my hand !!


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, just got thru eating a Schooner burger that I brought back from PCB.  PepperJack cheese, smothered in sauteed shrooms and onions, topped off with smoked applewood bacon.
> 
> I be sniffing my hand !!


mmmmHHHHmmmm, suuuuuuure................... but lawd that burger sounds delish!!!!


----------



## Nugefan (May 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I be sniffing my hand !!



I hope you ain't been scratchin' yer fanny ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> mmmmHHHHmmmm, suuuuuuure................... but lawd that burger sounds delish!!!!





Absolute best hamburger I've EVER eaten !!!  Without the bread . . .





Nugefan said:


> I hope you ain't been scratchin' yer fanny ...





No No:


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> I hope you ain't been scratchin' yer fanny ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Absolute best hamburger I've EVER eaten !!!  Without the bread . . .


Most of the time I end up taking most of the bread off mine too, I am just not a big "bread" eater.........


----------



## Crickett (May 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, just got thru eating a Schooner burger that I brought back from PCB.  PepperJack cheese, smothered in sauteed shrooms and onions, topped off with smoked applewood bacon.
> 
> I be sniffing my hand !!







Nugefan said:


> I hope you ain't been scratchin' yer fanny ...







Hooked On Quack said:


> Absolute best hamburger I've EVER eaten !!!  Without the bread . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> Most of the time I end up taking most of the bread off mine too, I am just not a big "bread" eater.........



I ain't crazy about hamburgers at all! I prefer deer burgers!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I ain't crazy about hamburgers at all! I prefer deer burgers!





Oh yeah, venison is KANG !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I ain't crazy about hamburgers at all! I prefer deer burgers!


me too, I couldn't tell you how long it's been since I bought ground beef.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yeah, venison is KANG !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2013)

Time for a hair cut .


----------



## slip (May 14, 2013)

Why are they called hamburgers when they're made out of cow?


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Why are they called hamburgers when they're made out of cow?



The common belief is that the American hamburger borrowed its name from a dish called "Hamburg Style Beef" or "Hamburg Steak" which arrived in the United States from the German city of Hamburg in the 19th century. The dish was nothing more than chopped meat eaten raw.

The ground-beef hamburger and bun sandwich combination that we are all familiar with today first appeared in America at the 1904 World's Fair in St. Louis.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> The common belief is that the American hamburger borrowed its name from a dish called "Hamburg Style Beef" or "Hamburg Steak" which arrived in the United States from the German city of Hamburg in the 19th century. The dish was nothing more than chopped meat eaten raw.
> 
> The ground-beef hamburger and bun sandwich combination that we are all familiar with today first appeared in America at the 1904 World's Fair in St. Louis.



over achiever.


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> over achiever.



I'm a high achiever; get it right


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> The common belief is that the American hamburger borrowed its name from a dish called "Hamburg Style Beef" or "Hamburg Steak" which arrived in the United States from the German city of Hamburg in the 19th century. The dish was nothing more than chopped meat eaten raw.
> 
> The ground-beef hamburger and bun sandwich combination that we are all familiar with today first appeared in America at the 1904 World's Fair in St. Louis.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time for a hair cut .


 why, is it almost touching your ears?


slip said:


> Why are they called hamburgers when they're made out of cow?


Uuuuuhhhh, see idjits post below...........


hdm03 said:


> The common belief is that the American hamburger borrowed its name from a dish called "Hamburg Style Beef" or "Hamburg Steak" which arrived in the United States from the German city of Hamburg in the 19th century. The dish was nothing more than chopped meat eaten raw.
> 
> The ground-beef hamburger and bun sandwich combination that we are all familiar with today first appeared in America at the 1904 World's Fair in St. Louis.


 how long did it take to copy & paste that? 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> over achiever.




Ok, Boss just told me "something was in the works" for me to get a raise, maybe by June............ I ain't getting my hopes up until I see the pay change sheet though...........


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm a high achiever; get it right


 yeah?


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how long did it take to copy & paste that?



Maybe a couple of seconds; I'm a fast high achiver


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2013)

Hey Quack , i was in Pc for the weekend and was keeping an eye out for you. Well i thought i seen you in your nannar sling so i walked up and slapped ole boy on the right cheek and said " you up for a game of Twista "  Well guess what , turned out it wasnt you


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2013)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Quack , i was in Pc for the weekend and was keeping an eye out for you. Well i thought i seen you in your nannar sling so i walked up and slapped ole boy on the right cheek and said " you up for a game of Twista "  Well guess what , turned out it wasnt you



So you made yo self a new friend?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> why, is it almost touching your ears?
> 
> Uuuuuhhhh, see idjits post below...........
> 
> ...





Time to head to da house. See ya'll.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time to head to da house. See ya'll.



bye


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Maybe a couple of seconds; I'm a fast high achiver





mudracing101 said:


> Hey Quack , i was in Pc for the weekend and was keeping an eye out for you. Well i thought i seen you in your nannar sling so i walked up and slapped ole boy on the right cheek and said " you up for a game of Twista "  Well guess what , turned out it wasnt you


I TOLD you to look for da right *tattoooo*!!!!!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Hiya Pops!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time to head to da house. See ya'll.


I'll be doing that too........... I got the 'puter stuff down pat and no one else "cares to learn it" - - so that's pushed me to the top in some ways, even though I am no way NEAR to being computer literate, I just know the programs needed to get the boss what he wants!
Catch ya later, sista!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> The common belief is that the American hamburger borrowed its name from a dish called "Hamburg Style Beef" or "Hamburg Steak" which arrived in the United States from the German city of Hamburg in the 19th century. The dish was nothing more than chopped meat eaten raw.
> 
> The ground-beef hamburger and bun sandwich combination that we are all familiar with today first appeared in America at the 1904 World's Fair in St. Louis.





Sorry, but coming from you this made me LOL !!! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> over achiever.









mudracing101 said:


> Hey Quack , i was in Pc for the weekend and was keeping an eye out for you. Well i thought i seen you in your nannar sling so i walked up and slapped ole boy on the right cheek and said " you up for a game of Twista "  Well guess what , turned out it wasnt you






I got banded from the beach on the first day.  Hate we didn't hook up .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry, but coming from you this made me LOL !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was with some family , no big deal.


----------



## Nugefan (May 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got banded from the beach on the first day.



somehow this don't surprise me ...where'd ya pinch er at ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> somehow this don't surprise me ...where'd ya pinch er at ...





On da cheek .  No No:


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> somehow this don't surprise me ...where'd ya pinch er at ...


He popped me on my hiney, In FRONT of Miz Dawn!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> On da cheek .  No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2013)

Ok, maybe it wasnt that funny.


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Hornet22 (May 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He popped me on my hiney, In FRONT of Miz Dawn!!!



Well dang, I thot I was spatial when he spanked me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He popped me on my hiney, In FRONT of Miz Dawn!!!




AND you popped me back !!! 





Hornet22 said:


> Well dang, I thot I was spatial when he spanked me





I'ma equal opportunity fanny popper . . .



Still haven't got the nerve to pop Nic, but it's gonna happen . . .


----------



## kracker (May 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> AND you popped me back !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd give a dollar and a quarter to see that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'd give a dollar and a quarter to see that!





Skeered I might draw back a nub, ole boy totes a knife in every pocket .


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> AND you popped me back !!!
> I'ma equal opportunity fanny popper . . .
> 
> Still haven't got the nerve to pop Nic, but it's gonna happen . . .


 Yeah I did............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yeah I did............






And I'm still "Tingley ALL OVA!!!"


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And I'm still "Tingley ALL OVA!!!"


 You said I had "The Touch"...........


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2013)

Alright, Mud, you ready?  I'm gonna go home & grill sumthin, not sure what yet, but I'ma gonna grill suppa!  Later folks!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2013)

Just got home from the lease. I'm honestly glad there wasn't a single turkey pic anong the 1200 or so that i looked at. All pork.


----------



## Hankus (May 14, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from the lease. I'm honestly glad there wasn't a single turkey pic anong the 1200 or so that i looked at. All pork.



jus lemme know hoss, the ol 06 is unhappybout her trigger time during deer season still


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2013)

Mernin kids, time ta make the doughnuts!

Hope all is well in drivla nation


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> jus lemme know hoss, the ol 06 is unhappybout her trigger time during deer season still



I sent the guy at the lease to that spot. He texted me a little while ago that 9 came out and he killed 3 right before dark. If i'd known he was such a lousy shot i'd have sent him to a feeder.


----------



## kracker (May 14, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids, time ta make the doughnuts!
> 
> Hope all is well in drivla nation



What's up, Blood?


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2013)

Evening Mr kracker. I got old Tom T Hall on tonight.


----------



## kracker (May 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr kracker. I got old Tom T Hall on tonight.


Evening, sir. That's How I Got to Memphis has to be my favorite Tom T. song.

Just pick a song off this link and that's what I've been listening to....

http://thedrop.galleywinter.com/greenfest/


----------



## Hankus (May 14, 2013)

OCMS Motel in Memphis jus keyed up in my skull.....thanks fellers


----------



## kracker (May 14, 2013)

Hankus said:


> OCMS Motel in Memphis jus keyed up in my skull.....thanks fellers


glad we could help

Ray Wylie Hubbard just jumped in my head......now I'm sitting here singing Redneck Mother....


----------



## slip (May 14, 2013)

Sup guys...


----------



## kracker (May 14, 2013)

slip said:


> Sup guys...


Hey Slip!


----------



## Hankus (May 15, 2013)

too early jus yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2013)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 15, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Hump day MC and to the rest of the driveler nation.  I've got lots of work to do today and I am just waiting for the truck lines to open up so that I can keep my customers happy.

Look like it is about time for someone to start tuning up for a new driveler thread.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2013)

So true EE.  Well this hump day got off to a slow start, better known as the white screen, so I have done other things but it is never too late for coffee.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2013)

Mornin ya'll, wife got up and cooked be breakfast before i left for work. Love me some Bacon.... wonder what she done done


----------



## T.P. (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, wife got up and cooked be breakfast before i left for work. Love me some Bacon.... wonder what she done done



Don't ask.




On another note, if anyone needs an instructional video on the ins and outs of loading a boat the easy way, there is a video that explains it in the fishing forum. The guy can flat operate a watercraft.


----------



## Nugefan (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, wife got up and cooked be breakfast before i left for work. Love me some Bacon.... wonder what she done done



or what she wants ...   you may be in trouble ...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2013)

Sausage and egg biskit an a 16 oz sammich in a can


----------



## kracker (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, wife got up and cooked be breakfast before i left for work. Love me some Bacon.... wonder what she done done


Don't worry about what she has done because somehow it will end up being YOUR fault.


----------



## T.P. (May 15, 2013)

kracker said:


> Don't worry about what she has done because somehow it will end up being YOUR fault.



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2013)

Well dang, i wonder what i done done


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well dang, i wonder what i done done


knowing you, there ain't NO telling!
Hey Ya'll!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> knowing you, there ain't NO telling!
> Hey Ya'll!



Get your truck fixed?????


----------



## kracker (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well dang, i wonder what i done done


You'll never know, I predict the silent treatment for you.

My soon to be ex had more personalities than Sybil, I just had to wait for her head to stop spinning on her shoulders long enough to figure out which one I was dealing with.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Get your truck fixed?????


 it's running............ new computer........still isn't 100%........... oh, learned something new........ computers are vehicle specific, you have to have the serial number to get the right one, might be why your neighbors didn't work for too long. 


kracker said:


> You'll never know, I predict the silent treatment for you.
> 
> My soon to be ex had _*more personalities than Sybil*_, I just had to wait for her head to stop spinning on her shoulders long enough to figure out which one I was dealing with.


 that's down right scary!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it's running............ new computer........still isn't 100%........... oh, learned something new........ computers are vehicle specific, you have to have the serial number to get the right one, might be why your neighbors didn't work for too long.
> 
> that's down right scary!



Got it used but from the puter dudes, have to have the serial to place the order.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Got it used but from the puter dudes, have to have the serial to place the order.









 oh......


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oh......



i didnt think thats with all though, but thats why i work here instead of the shop.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2013)

merning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> merning folks



Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2013)

Almost time to close this one down, who's working on the new one??????????????


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Almost time to close this one down, who's working on the new one??????????????



I can't start the new one; I'm doing busy closing this one down


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I can't start the new one; I'm doing busy closing this one down



Really??


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Almost time to close this one down, who's working on the new one??????????????


you are, I gotta count concessions............


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Really??



Really


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

ok, lock it down!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2013)

Last post


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Last post



Hmmmmm


----------

